# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2017



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2017 às 08:54)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2017 às 09:19)

Boas,

Maio começa com uma mínima um pouco baixa: *8,7ºC*
Na famosa Seiça, a inversão proporcionou uma mínima de *0,1ºC* (certamente com alguma geada) valor mais baixo para este mês desde que a estação está instalada(2014).


----------



## david 6 (1 Mai 2017 às 12:24)

Maio começou com minima baixa que foi de *3.7ºC*, neste momento sigo com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e *19.2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (1 Mai 2017 às 14:17)

Por aqui a noite também foi fria, com uma mínima de 3,2°C.


----------



## miguel (1 Mai 2017 às 20:13)

Boas

Mínima de 7,3ºC

A máxima foi de 22,3ºC

Rajada máxima de 24km/h

Agora estão 17,8ºC


----------



## criz0r (1 Mai 2017 às 23:48)

Boa noite, já por casa sigo com céu limpo e vento nulo na Cova da Piedade. 

Esta semana, o calor promete voltar novamente em força nomeadamente 4ª feira embora o GFS e o ECMWF estejam em sintonia para alguma instabilidade a partir de 5ª feira. Vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2017 às 09:24)

Boas,
Minima: *9,5ºC*

No Cabo Raso, mínima horária de *6,6ºC*, reapareceu por lá a inversão, acalmia assim o ajudou.
Valor  baixo para Maio.

Amanhã a máxima vai disparar devido ao suspeito do costume, vento de leste.
Dão chuva para sexta, vamos ver se até lá a dita chuva não passa para uns borrifos da treta.


----------



## david 6 (2 Mai 2017 às 10:32)

minima *4.4ºC*

daqui a pouco volto para setubal


----------



## miguel (2 Mai 2017 às 10:41)

Boas

Mínima de *10,5ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura de *19,6ºC *


----------



## criz0r (2 Mai 2017 às 11:22)

Bom dia, a noite foi algo fria porém nada de especial.

A manhã segue muito agradável e com a temperatura a subir a bom ritmo.

Actuais 19,4ºC na estação mais próxima.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mai 2017 às 11:44)

Já se sente bem o calor.

É só na minha zona que há quase uma tempestade de algodão?  Literalmente dezenas de pólen no ar por todo o lado.


----------



## criz0r (2 Mai 2017 às 12:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É só na minha zona que há quase uma tempestade de algodão?  Literalmente dezenas de pólen no ar por todo o lado.



Aqui por Entrecampos, a acumulação de algodão é notória! É a neve dos pobres .


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2017 às 13:01)

Tempo agradável por Cascais, brisa de sul. Está bom para manter os 17/18 graus de temperatura da água do mar.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Mai 2017 às 16:50)

Boas , amanhã vou aos 30 graus hoje já esteve algum calor ainda bem que sexta feira regressa a chuva e deve prometer ser uma boa rega.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mai 2017 às 17:56)

Foi um mês tão seco que em algumas zonas a calçada já está preta, algo mais comum no verão, debaixo de algumas árvores (ainda não sei muito bem porque é que fica preto, mas talvez resina?) 

Mínima de 9,1°C e máxima de 26,4°C, bela amplitude.


----------



## ricspt (2 Mai 2017 às 21:51)

Boa noite

Fenómeno observado ontem junto à área de serviço do Seixal, pelas 14h

Penso que seja um uma "fire rainbows cloud", pela pesquisa que fiz, não sei w está correcto

Foi a 1a vez que vi tal fenómeno


----------



## DaniFR (2 Mai 2017 às 22:06)

Boa noite

*12,6ºC*

Máxima:* 27,1ºC*
Mínima: *4,6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2017 às 09:50)

Bons dias, madrugada sem grande oscilações de temperatura quase sempre na casa dos 15ºC. A manhã começa com céu parcialmente nublado por Cirrus fibratus e uma quantidade anormal de chemtrails. 
A temperatura já segue nos 19,3ºC, está a subir a bom ritmo.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2017 às 12:40)

Boas

Mínima de 15,2ºC

Agora algumas nuvens altas e tempo quente 27,8ºC com vento fraco


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2017 às 12:59)

24,1ºC actuais em Entrecampos, a ver onde isto chega hoje.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2017 às 13:02)

Já vai em *28,1ºC 

*


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mai 2017 às 13:51)

criz0r disse:


> A manhã começa com céu parcialmente nublado por Cirrus fibratus e uma quantidade anormal de *chemtrails*.


Contrails! 
-----------------------
Boas! 
O dia já segue bem quente. Preciso mesmo de arranjar um sensor novo. 
Algodão everywhere por aqui também.


----------



## criz0r (3 Mai 2017 às 14:41)

@Tiagolco essa é uma definição que volta e meia ainda dá que falar.

O termo apropriado é sem dúvida Contrail, uma vez que significa precisamente a compressão do ar em vapor de água ou cristais de gelo por parte dos aviões que voam em grandes altitudes.

Os Chemtrails são os chamados rastos provocados por emissões "supostamente" químicas de aviões e que alimentam as já muito conhecidas "Indoctrination Theories".

Portanto muito agradecido pela correcção 

Entretanto, 26,1ºC na estação mais próxima.


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2017 às 15:12)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Leiria temos um dia de Verão, no entanto temos  "queda de neve" que é como quem diz algodão dos choupos. 

Por agora as estações da cidade apresentam valores acima dos *30ºC*, no entanto os 35.6ºC da estação do MeteoLeiria parecem-me inflacionados.


----------



## MSantos (3 Mai 2017 às 15:14)

ricspt disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Fenómeno observado ontem junto à área de serviço do Seixal, pelas 14h
> 
> ...



Bom registo e bem-vindo ao forum!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Mai 2017 às 18:55)

Boas , hoje cheguei aos 30 graus foi um dia bem quente , que venha a chuva de sexta feira .


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2017 às 23:15)

Nada melhor que *13ºC *de manhã, *30ºC* durante a tarde e toneladas de pólen no ar para o meu sistema imunitário ir completamente abaixo


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mai 2017 às 23:32)

Boas,
Máxima anual por cá: 27,9 graus

Hoje de manhã na Pedra da Eira(cota 260mts) registei lestada a 37 km/h com rajadas fortes.
Aquele sitio é impressionante.


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2017 às 23:33)

Máxima de *30,9ºC*

Agora estão 19,1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mai 2017 às 00:01)

Boa noite

*15,5ºC*

Dia bem quente, com máxima de *32,3ºC*.
Mínima de *7,2ºC*


----------



## criz0r (4 Mai 2017 às 01:00)

Boa noite,

Actuais 18,3ºC pela Cova da Piedade e céu muito nublado por Cirrocumulus que são bem visíveis.

A destacar a completa ausência de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2017 às 10:11)

Dia diferente.
Céu cinzento e 19,5 graus.
Algo abafado.
Logo regressa a chuva, vamos ver se é apenas para assentar o pó ou algo mais.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2017 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

Dia mais nublado hoje, nota-se também algum vento. Temperaturas entre os 24 e os 26ºC nas estações aqui da zona registadas no WU.

Amanha chuvinha!


----------



## criz0r (4 Mai 2017 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

Céu encoberto desde manhã e tempo abafado, algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical hoje de manhã que rapidamente se dissiparam.

22,2ºC e vento inexistente.


----------



## criz0r (4 Mai 2017 às 14:52)

Boas,

O vento intensificou-se bastante nas ultimas horas, as rajadas aqui do 9º andar do edifício onde trabalho já metem respeito.

Venha ela  .


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mai 2017 às 16:11)

Bela queda na temperatura, os 30°C horríveis de ontem e os 20°C agradáveis de hoje.

Vento moderado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Mai 2017 às 17:29)

Boas, maxima bem mais fresca que ontem de 22 graus está a ameaçar chuva está um ventinho de sul a puxar chuva que deve regressar  esta madrugada.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2017 às 17:33)

Boas

Mínima de 15,5ºC

Máxima de 21,6ºC contra os 31ºC de ontem 

Rajada máxima 43km/h

Agora céu cada vez mais encoberto a antever  a chegada da frente desta noite, estão 19,7ºC e vento fraco mas grande parte do dia teve moderado


----------



## Teya (4 Mai 2017 às 17:40)

Boa tarde, 

nada como um dia nublado, vento e temperaturas agradáveis (19.7ºC) para vir fazer uma visita ao fórum 
que venha a chuva


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2017 às 18:27)

Boa tarde a todos! parece que a chuva vem mais cedo do que se pensava, já se vê a chegar no radar!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2017 às 19:15)

O dia de hoje foi marcado por muita nebulosidade e bem abafado, e agora o vento fraco está-se a fazer ouvir.
Já estou em modo" á espera da chuva" que pode ser que seja mais valiosa do que ouro.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2017 às 19:25)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, o céu esteve/está muito nublado, havendo por vezes pequenas abertas.
Frente interessante:





EDIT 19:56:
Não tarda deverá começar a chover bem no litoral oeste:


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2017 às 19:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! parece que a chuva vem mais cedo do que se pensava, já se vê a chegar no radar!


Tantos dias para vir e tinha de vir agora! Tenho amigos que partem esta noite para Fátima... É preciso ter pontaria!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2017 às 20:14)

Candy disse:


> Tantos dias para vir e tinha de vir agora! Tenho amigos que partem esta noite para Fátima... É preciso ter pontaria!!!


Pois, pelos vistos de 10 a 13 pelo menos também com chuva... o mau tempo no 13 de Maio já é tradicional por cá...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2017 às 21:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não tarda deverá começar a chover bem no litoral oeste:


Afinal ainda vai demorar um pouco. 
---------------
Eram visíveis alguns _undulatus asperatus_ a sul, mas infelizmente a nebulosidade baixa "intrometeu-se" e não consegui tirar nenhuma fotografia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2017 às 21:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Afinal ainda vai demorar um pouco.
> ---------------
> Eram visíveis alguns _undulatus asperatus_ a sul, mas infelizmente a nebulosidade baixa "intrometeu-se" e não consegui tirar nenhuma fotografia.


Em Sintra-Cascais parece já estar a chover...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2017 às 22:15)

Ainda não começou a chover.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2017 às 22:39)

Peniche
"Chuvinha molha parvos"


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2017 às 22:40)

Chuviscos.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2017 às 22:49)

Boa noite!

Radar bastante colorido! A chuva já não deve tardar por aqui!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2017 às 22:53)

Já chuvisca por aqui também!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2017 às 23:31)

Muito interessante o que está ao largo da costa:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Continua a chuviscar por aqui.
*2,5 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2017 às 23:32)

2,6 mm já choveu o dobro do mês passado.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Mai 2017 às 23:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito interessante o que está ao largo da costa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era óptimo entrar em terra na AML...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2017 às 23:44)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Era óptimo entrar em terra na AML...


Entrará, mas parece não haver atividade eléctrica, pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2017 às 23:48)

Termino o dia sem se passar nada, 0 de chuva a ver se amanha não é um fiasco dos de sempre...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Mai 2017 às 23:50)

Pode ser que tenhamos uma surpresa


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2017 às 23:51)

Vai acumulando.
5,1 mm


----------



## Geopower (4 Mai 2017 às 23:54)

chuva fraca desde as 23h.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2017 às 23:54)

Que spray abençoado! Os terrenos aqui à volta devem estar a "respirar" de alívio.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2017 às 00:06)

Chuva fraca na Póvoa desde as 23:15.


----------



## Mike26 (5 Mai 2017 às 00:07)

Boa noite malta!

De facto ver cair esta chuva é extremamente satisfatório! As saudades que eu já tinha de ver os terrenos molhados 
Vai borrifando nesta altura.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mai 2017 às 00:14)

Boa noite

Dia de céu nublado e tempo um bocado abafado

*16,2ºC*

Máxima: *28,4ºC*
Mínima: *12,6ºC*


----------



## vortex (5 Mai 2017 às 00:27)

Boas! Por aqui está a caír certinha,a molhar bem.


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2017 às 00:37)

Acumulados os primeiros 0,2mm


----------



## Sanxito (5 Mai 2017 às 00:56)

Boa noite. 
Desde dia 1 a temperatura mais baixa foi de 8.4°c é a máxima atingiu os 29.2°c sendo também a máxima anual. 
Neste momento o acumulado segue nos 2.8 mm, 1.2 mm até à meia noite e 1.6 mm após. 
A temperatura é de 14.9°c e 95%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Mai 2017 às 01:50)

Boa madrugada,

Tem chovido bem por aqui desde as 23h e aumentou agora de intensidade. Que bela noite .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2017 às 02:28)

Chove de forma contínua há cerca de três horas, não mais do que moderada mas em geral fraca com pingos grossos. Olhando para as poças na rua estimo pelo menos 4mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2017 às 07:17)

O radar está agressivo, convecção ao largo da costa.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2017 às 07:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> O radar está agressivo, convecção ao largo da costa.
















As zonas a norte do Tejo vão ser as mais beneficiadas novamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2017 às 07:53)

Não consigo ter grande visão para noroeste, muito por culpa da nebulosidade baixa presente na serra e arredores.
Interessante que as células movimentam se lentamente, vão dar bons acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2017 às 08:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não consigo ter grande visão para noroeste, muito por culpa da nebulosidade baixa presente na serra e arredores.
> Interessante que as células movimentam se lentamente, vão dar bons acumulados.


Para sudoeste a situação também está interessante. 
-------------------
O céu já fechou a sul.
Infelizmente não vou conseguir fazer nowcasting por causa das aulas. 
Bom acompanhamento a todos!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2017 às 08:24)

A Ericeira vai levar com uma célula brutal.


----------



## Candy (5 Mai 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Peniche
Chuva forte e trovoada mesmo aqui em cima!!! Acordei com a força da chuva. Só depois começaram os estalos! Nem roncos são. iso é mesmo estalos a rasgar!!!


----------



## criz0r (5 Mai 2017 às 08:50)

Almada,











Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Mai 2017 às 09:02)

Bom dia, chuvinha a potes durante a noite - começou a cair lá pela meia noite - e manhã bem regada e com temperatura muito diferente dos dias anteriores. Agora aqui no Marquês 16º e céu bem cinzento. Manhã típica de S. Bate-Chapas.


----------



## criz0r (5 Mai 2017 às 09:04)

Dilúvio mesmo por cima da Ponte 25 de Abril, está tudo parado na estrada!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (5 Mai 2017 às 09:19)

bom dia. Chuva moderada desde as 8,30h.


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2017 às 09:19)

Aqui sol e uns míseros 3,8mm.. a ver se acaba o dia com mais que esta miséria...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (5 Mai 2017 às 09:29)

criz0r disse:


> Almada,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia vizinho.vamos ver se desta vez nos calha a nós alguma coisa de jeito


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2017 às 09:33)

Bom dia a todos. Depois da chuva forte durante a noite, aqui chove bastante desde as 9h20. Também já ouvi trovoada...


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2017 às 09:47)

Graças a um belo aguaceiros o acumulado deu um salto para os 6,0mm, este aguaceiros rendeu já tanto como a frente fria da madrugada 

14,8ºC


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mai 2017 às 10:14)

Por aqui, chuva moderada acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## Brites (5 Mai 2017 às 10:24)

Para os vossos lados não sei, mas aqui por Pombal, chove bem e a mais de meia hora sempre parar sempre certinha! Trovoada e que nada


----------



## criz0r (5 Mai 2017 às 10:42)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Bom dia vizinho.vamos ver se desta vez nos calha a nós alguma coisa de jeito



Boas vizinho, essas fotos foram tiradas na Cova da Piedade mas entretanto quando cheguei ao início da ponte começou a chover torrencialmente.

Não sei se no restante Concelho também foi assim, mas de qualquer maneira ficou tudo parado tal a intensidade da chuva.

Entretanto, em Entrecampos sucedem-se os Aguaceiros moderados/fortes, a vista a partir aqui do 9º andar é de Cumulonimbos em quase todos os quadrantes.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mai 2017 às 10:45)

Por aqui a madrugada e até inicio da manhã foram marcados por períodos de chuva que foi por vezes forte a partir do inicio da manhã e até agora tem caído alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## srr (5 Mai 2017 às 10:56)

Por aqui , começou agora o "grosso" dos aguaceiros, não tenho Dados , mas ja devem render mais que a Frente desta Noite.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mai 2017 às 11:32)

chove bem nas Praias


----------



## Microburst (5 Mai 2017 às 12:47)

O escudo lisboeta está de novo activado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2017 às 13:34)

Chuva torrencial de novo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mai 2017 às 14:01)

Bela frente, finalmente alguma chuva.

O acumulado de ontem e hoje já somam cerca de *12-13 mm 
*
Temperatura ainda não passou dos 19ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 14:52)

Dia belo de chuva em especial de manhã que tive aguaceiros fortes e tenho impressão que também ouvi trovoada de manhã , dia bem fresco cerca de 17 graus.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 14:53)

O acumulado de ontem e de hoje já soma quase 14 mm.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Mai 2017 às 16:23)

Boa tarde!
Nada mau esta madrugada e parte da manhã de chuva, com períodos de moderada a forte. Pelas 9h40 caiu um aguaceiro mesmo torrencial de curta duração que foi o meu despertador... 
Não ouvi trovoada, pelo mapa de DEA do IPMA, aqui no distrito de Lisboa ficaram-se todas pelo mar 
Não choveu mais desde o manhã e o vento moderado a forte de SW com rajadas tem sido uma constante e ainda se mantém!

Acumulado total actual (estação IPMA da Amadora): *16,4 mm*  (das 22h às 11h)


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2017 às 17:05)

Alguns aguaceiros, em geral fracos, depois da chuva da madrugada e da manhã até às 10h. Não ouvi nem vi trovoada daqui da Póvoa.

Céu agora com cumulus mediocris, às vezes um pouco mais pesados e a largarem uns pingos. Vento moderado de WSW.

Desta frente apenas estes registos fotográficos.

De *quarta-feira, dia 3, na Praia da Rainha*, as nuvens altas e a neblina à superfície que produziram um belo quadro quando o sol ainda apareceu pouco antes do poente:







4































*Ontem, dia 4*, à espera da frente, cerca das *17:30* na A5:






*Hoje*, pós-frontal, cerca das *14h*, na Póvoa de S.Iria:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 17:24)

Não espero mais chuva para hoje foi um dia bom em termos de chuva já soma 14 mm ou 15 mm este mês promete .


----------



## miguel (5 Mai 2017 às 18:07)

Acumulados aqui *10,0mm* nem foi nem bom nem mau tá dentro do previsto... 

Máxima de 20,1ºC
Rajada máxima 42km/h

Agora estão 18,5ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 19:26)

O acumulado nem foi mau agora vamos ter que esperar até quarta feira para vermos novamente chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mai 2017 às 19:33)

Por aqui começou durante a madruga e de forma moderada, já esta manhã por volta das 10 da manhã no meu local de trabalho, em Alcanena, choveu de forma intensa que até fazia "fumo" durante mais de 30 minutos.
Já deu pelo menos para molhar a camada superficial do solo.
O vento moderado vai soprando.

Acumulado de 13.21mm


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2017 às 19:45)

StormRic disse:


> Alguns aguaceiros, em geral fracos, depois da chuva da madrugada e da manhã até às 10h. Não ouvi nem vi trovoada daqui da Póvoa.
> 
> Céu agora com cumulus mediocris, às vezes um pouco mais pesados e a largarem uns pingos. Vento moderado de WSW.
> 
> ...



Fotos brutais como sempre!!
Interessante como dessa perspectiva ve-se tão bem que a Cruz Alta tem mais altitude que a Pena,assim como a sua posição ligeiramente a Oeste/Sudoeste.
Por exemplo da minha rua  a Cruz Alta parece estar a sudeste| Este da Pena, curiosas as diferentes perspectivas.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mai 2017 às 19:57)

já volta à Fajarda, o acumulado foi *10mm*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 21:11)

Depois da chuva a potes durante a noite e manhã , amanhã já deve melhorar mas ainda fresco .


----------



## squidward (5 Mai 2017 às 21:27)

Por mais surpreendente possa parecer, hoje por volta das 17h caiu um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada perto da barragem de Salvaterra de Magos. Aliás houve inclusive um raio que caiu lá muito perto. Deu para matar saudades


----------



## DaniFR (5 Mai 2017 às 22:53)

Boa noite

A precipitação acumulada não ficou muito longe do previsto.

Coimbra, Bencanta: *19mm*
Coimbra, Aeródromo: *16,2mm*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 23:21)

Estão se aproximar alguns aguaceiros do Atlântico não sei se vão atingir aqui .


----------



## Profetaa (5 Mai 2017 às 23:53)

Grande chuvada acompanhada de vento.
Segundo radar do Ipma , Portugal esta limpo, so aqui cai uma valente rega!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2017 às 00:47)

Boas!
Ontem, choveu bem mas só de manhã. 
Tirei esta foto por volta das 8h, de uma bela célula em crescimento:





Espero ansiosamente por quarta-feira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mai 2017 às 07:39)

Boas.

O dia começa com um belo aguaceiro, já dura há alguns minutos e a chuva cai com intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2017 às 12:41)

Boas,

Hoje por volta das 6.45 caiu um aguaceiro torrencial, até acordei porra.
_____________

2 fotos de ontem de manhã, convecção ao largo da costa.



upload imagescertificity.com



upload jpgcertificity.com


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mai 2017 às 12:53)

O dia de hoje começou com aguaceiros fracos, embora neste momento esteja sol, e no céu estão umas presentes umas grande formações nebulosas essencialmente sobre a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2017 às 12:58)

Mais um dia seco como se esperava, apesar dos média falarem em um dia de grande instabilidade de Norte a sul..

Mínima de 13,0ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado e 19,8ºC com vento moderado de SW


----------



## david 6 (6 Mai 2017 às 13:34)

de manhã ainda ameaçou com aguaceiros a W mas não passou disso, agora sol e algumas nuvens


----------



## criz0r (8 Mai 2017 às 10:07)

Bons dias,

A manhã começa com céu limpo e ausência de vento tanto na margem sul como em Entrecampos. 

A ver o que nos reserva esta semana.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Mai 2017 às 17:25)

Boas, dia quente com máxima perto dos 30 graus amanhã volta a chuva e depois quinta vamos ter belos aguaceiros com trovoadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2017 às 20:52)

Pôr do sol espetacular de hoje, no Castelo de São Jorge:


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mai 2017 às 21:01)

Hoje foi um dia bem quente, durante a tarde, fez por aqui um "remoinho" como se diz na gíria, ainda com alguma força, que ainda consegui levantar umas chapas.

máxima: 30ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2017 às 07:39)

Para quem perdeu o nascer do sol: 




(Foi tirada com o telemóvel, portanto a qualidade não é a melhor.)


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2017 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

A manhã acordou com céu muito nublado e escuro a Oeste, entretanto o Sol decidiu fazer a sua aparição de hoje aqui por Entrecampos.

Vamos ver o que nos reservam os próximos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2017 às 13:27)

Parece que os dias sem história estão a terminar.
Venha lá essa instabilidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mai 2017 às 14:45)

Neste momento chove fraco em Cascais.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2017 às 14:50)

Começa a chover de forma fraca por Entrecampos também. O vento sopra moderado e com algumas rajadas consideráveis.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (9 Mai 2017 às 14:52)

Primeiro aguaceiro fraco por Cacilhas. O vento vai soprando moderado, por vezes com rajadas, de Sudoeste.


----------



## Tyna (9 Mai 2017 às 15:06)

chove violentamente no tagus


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mai 2017 às 15:07)

Chove moderado a forte por Carnaxide. O radar de Coruche está em baixo...


----------



## Microburst (9 Mai 2017 às 15:08)

Microburst disse:


> Primeiro aguaceiro fraco por Cacilhas. O vento vai soprando moderado, por vezes com rajadas, de Sudoeste.



Passou agora a chuva fraca tocada a vento moderado. Dados actuais: 18,6ºC, 82% HR, 1008,7hpa e vento de SO 223º com rajada máxima até agora de 31km/h.


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2017 às 15:14)

chove fraco nas Praias, já cheira a humidade


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2017 às 15:35)

A NW está assim,







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (9 Mai 2017 às 16:47)

Boas!

Chuva fraca em Leiria também! 

Temperaturas na casa dos 19/20ºC, segundo as estações do WU aqui da zona.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mai 2017 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.
Por cá tivemos um breve aguaceiro por volta das 15 mas a estação não o registou.
Continua o vento de SW a dominar tendo atingido os 36 Km/h. Neste momento sigo com 21.2°c e 73%HR.


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Mai 2017 às 17:38)

mais meia duzia de pingos nas Praias, lá na Fajarda está um aguaceiro tons amarelos


----------



## TekClub (9 Mai 2017 às 17:38)

Por aqui também já  fraco...


----------



## JTavares (9 Mai 2017 às 17:43)

Começou a pingar em Coimbra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2017 às 18:13)

Já consegui arrecadar *2,5 mm* hoje

Temperatura conseguiu chegar aos *20ºC *ainda antes dos aguaceiros, agora mais baixa e o vento moderado de SW ainda faz a sensação ser gelada.


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2017 às 18:16)

LOL é o que digo desta primeira chuviscada... acumulados 0,0mm o que choveu nem a estrada molhou... 

Máxima de 20,6ºC

Agora estão 19,7ºC

Entre amanha e sexta promete muita animação veremos...


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Mai 2017 às 18:25)

Por aqui por volta das 15:30 caiu um aguaceiro moderado agora o céu apresenta se muito nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2017 às 18:47)

Por aqui esta tarde tem caído um aguaceiros fracos pontuais.
O vento moderado continua a soprar.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2017 às 20:14)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte por Almada, hoje já não é preciso regar a mini horta .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (9 Mai 2017 às 20:27)

criz0r disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado a forte por Almada, hoje já não é preciso regar a mini horta .
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk




Já somos dois, vizinho. Os tomateiros e roseiras agradecem. 

Entretanto 1,2mm acumulados para já.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Mai 2017 às 20:34)

Vamos ver o que a noite promete


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Mai 2017 às 20:38)

Boas, aguaceiro moderado a forte por aqui este aguaceiro foi muito bom .


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mai 2017 às 20:54)

Por aqui a noite segue já bem fresca, já não se pode ir á rua sem um casaco.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2017 às 22:12)

Microburst disse:


> Já somos dois, vizinho. Os tomateiros e roseiras agradecem.
> 
> Entretanto 1,2mm acumulados para já.


É verdade, uma maravilha também para poupar na água . Houve uma falha de energia ainda há pouco aqui em casa mas agora não consigo ver o radar para ver se se aproxima alguma coisa.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2017 às 22:33)

Os aguaceiros renderam até agora 1,2mm e alguns são fortes mas não duram mais que poucos segundos


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2017 às 22:58)

Bem, os pós-frontais seguem o mesmo padrão da frente fria, muito fracos. Esperemos pela próxima frente de amanhã que deve trazer mais chuva!

Deve chegar cerca das 11-12h.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mai 2017 às 23:35)

Boa noite. 
Por cá continuo a Zero... 
17.4°c e 87%HR. 
Aguardo pela madrugada. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (10 Mai 2017 às 02:14)

Bem... Morrinha no Jamor por volta das 19h45m. Desde então rien de rien até ao momento.O tempo está seco.Na minha casa houve um período de uns 3/4 minutos em que choveu bastante forte segundo report que me deram da zona.

Até agora está bastante fraco.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 08:20)

Boas, este dia promete boas trovoadas e boas chuvadas .


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 10:12)

Bons dias,

A madrugada, foi relativamente calma tirando um ou outro aguaceiro esporádicos.

Efectivamente, o dia de hoje promete principalmente a partir agora das 11h pelo menos de acordo com o que está modelado.

Começou neste momento a chover moderado por Entrecampos, o céu está muito pesado a SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2017 às 10:19)

Chuva forte a caminho, é aguardar mais uns 10 minutos.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 10:38)

Está um "Alfa Pendular" de células em formação a SW da Península ainda sem registo de convecção, vamos lá ver se se aguentam até ao Landfall.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 10:43)

Isto está a prometer o cape está muito bom isto vai prometer por volta do meio dia e para a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2017 às 10:58)

Chove a potes!! 
Vento moderado a forte a sul


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2017 às 11:07)

Trovoada a SO.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 11:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Trovoada a SO.



É verdade, alguma convecção a caminho. Aguardemos


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2017 às 11:16)

*6,5 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 11:19)

Chove moderado, pingas bem grossas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 11:28)

Que potente célula a vir para mim tem eco vermelho quase roxo isto vai dar uma bela trovoada.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 11:37)

Continua a chover moderado a forte por Entrecampos. Que dia excelente, só falta o fogo de artifício.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mai 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

Valente aguaceiro pouco depois das 10h, quando saí de casa. Deu para relembrar os velhos tempos em que chovia. 

Apesar do aspecto pomposo do radar, neste momento, pelo Campo Grande, apenas caem chuviscos, e há bastante luminosidade.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2017 às 11:39)

Estas células não tem ainda grande faisca lol só logo a coisa melhora... 

Acumulados aqui 0,8mm 
Rajada máxima até agora 48km/h

Temperatura de 19,2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2017 às 11:42)

Chove muito forte por Carnaxide!


----------



## Geopower (10 Mai 2017 às 11:45)

chuva moderada pelo Areeiro. Muito escuro a SW.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2017 às 11:47)

Chuva torrencial finalmente!! 

As ruas já estao ribeiras, que bela frente!


----------



## Zulo (10 Mai 2017 às 11:49)

Chuva muito forte, já começou pelas 10:30(estava eu a sair de casa, lol... Alta molha só para meter o mais pequeno no carro),tem estado entre chuva forte e mortinha desde então. Neste momento cai bem.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 11:51)

Parece me que está a vir trovoada até mim parece me aquele eco vermelho fortíssimo está a vir para mim.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 11:54)

Aí vem ela a todo o vapor!







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2017 às 11:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu muito nublado, com alguns períodos de chuva fraca em Leiria, sem sinal de trovoada. 

Precipitações acumuladas bastante modestas até ao momento nas estações da zona, em geral entre 1/2mm.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Mai 2017 às 11:59)

Por aqui por volta das 10h caiu um aguaceiro moderado agora chove moderado a forte.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 12:01)

Está a vir uma potente celula para mim tem eco vermelho parece me ter trovoada . Ela vem a todo o vapor.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Mai 2017 às 12:02)

Já ouvi trovoada aqui na Cova da piedade


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 12:03)

Eco vermelho a caminho da margem sul, lá se vai a minha mini Horta..


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2017 às 12:05)

*11 mm *já cá cantam.


----------



## Microburst (10 Mai 2017 às 12:06)

Boa chuvada neste momento por Cacilhas tocada a rajadas de vento de SO. Trovoada ainda não ouvi.

 A temperatura começou a descer a partir do momento que começou a chover e estão agora 17,6ºC. Humidade vai nos 89%, pressão nos 1002hpa, e 1mm para já acumulado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2017 às 12:09)

Chuvada torrencial nos últimos minutos, acompanhada de vento forte.

Imagem de radar interessante das 10:55, na zona da margem Sul:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 12:10)

Trovoada vi um relâmpago e ouvi o trovão isto está a prometer .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 12:11)

Ele já é eco roxo isto vai prometer é muito .


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2017 às 12:13)

Entre as 10h50 e as 11h deu-lhe com pujança aqui em Odivelas.

11 segundos de vídeo com o telemóvel:


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 12:14)

Chuva diluviana por Entrecampos! Não se vê nada num raio de 50m.


----------



## Geopower (10 Mai 2017 às 12:22)

chuva forte no Areeiro


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2017 às 12:24)

free jpeg imagescertificity.com



print screen windows xpcertificity.com


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Mai 2017 às 12:31)

Viagem caótica Torres Novas - Lisboa pela A1. Chuva torrencial quase a viagem toda, demorei 1 hora a fazer 80km tal era a chuva. Á muito tempo que não vía chover tanto durante tanto tempo. Limpa vidros nó máximo e quase tudo a andar a relanti na auto-estrada. Brutal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2017 às 12:45)

Que belo temporal de Primavera, o vento está bem puxado.

12 mm já acumulados.

Parece acalmar agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2017 às 12:55)

Vídeo gravado pelas 12:30 para ESE, desde Loures.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Mai 2017 às 13:00)

Por aqui chuva moderada a forte persistente.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 13:04)

chove nas Praias


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 13:17)

Estas chuvas são boas para a agricultura porque a chuva já estava a fazer muita falta e ainda precisamos de mais chuva porque isto ainda não chega .


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2017 às 13:19)

Chove forte em Setúbal já a algum tempo! acumulados 5,0mm até agora e uma rajada máxima de 51km/h
17,2ºC

Venha é o pós frontal logo


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 13:20)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Estas chuvas são boas para a agricultura porque a chuva já estava a fazer muita falta e ainda precisamos de mais chuva porque isto ainda não chega .



Desde que não ocorra queda de granizo ou saraiva, é sempre uma bênção para as culturas.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2017 às 13:23)

Boa tarde!

Céu encoberto e muito escuro em Leiria, chove moderadamente com temperaturas na ordem dos 16ºC. 

Que maravilha de tempo!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 13:24)

Veremos o pós frontal mais logo eu tenho um feeling que o pós frontal vai ser melhor , se  continuar a chover desta maneira a agricultura agradece se ocorrer granizo aí é que é mau para a agricultura , o problema é que ainda não é suficiente para acabar com a seca .


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2017 às 13:26)

Que dia... 
Muita chuva, e até me pareceu ter visto uma funnel cloud para os lados do Tejo.
Só falta a trovoada para animar mais a malta. 
*10,1mm*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 13:28)

A trovoada só espero mais logo com a entrada do pós frontal que espero ser bastante bom em especial pelo litoral .


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2017 às 13:34)

O acumulado deu um grande salto e já vai em 12,2mm a chuva é por vezes forte 

16,4ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 13:40)

É verdade hoje tem sido bom por enquanto a nível de chuva o vento também tem estado algo forte .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 13:40)

Só falt a trovoada para ser a cereja no topo de bolo .


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 13:43)

E eis que volta a chover bem por Entrecampos, dia de fazer inveja ao Outono/Inverno desta temporada.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mai 2017 às 13:43)

Aguaceiro bem forte no Campo Pequeno, mas só durou 10 segundos. Tem andado neste regime rápido acompanhado de rajadas.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 13:44)

chove forte nas Praias


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2017 às 13:45)

Continua a chuva por vezes forte ja se ouvem sirenes, não pode chover nada que é logo o caos lol acumulados até agora 14,6mm


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 13:49)

Aqui temos agora 15mm de acumulado espero que o dia de hoje termine com mais de 20mm , a ver se temos trovoada para animar a malta com o pós frontal continua a chuva mas frada por agora entre as 11h30m e as 13h choveu muito .


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2017 às 13:52)

Chove torrencialmente por Carnaxide. Visibilidade bem reduzida.


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2017 às 13:52)

O acumulado deu outro valente salto a chuva forte não para!! Acumulados até agora 18,2mm e chove forte com vento mais calmo agora. 

15,6ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2017 às 13:56)

Chove a potes agora a agua já galga os passeios, acumulados *21,0mm *de referir que quando começou a acumular tinha apenas 0,8mm


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 14:01)

aqui meia duzia km's ao lado nas Praias do Sado também chove forte e persistente, que bom


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 14:03)

miguel disse:


> Chove a potes agora a agua já galga os passeios, acumulados *21,0mm *de referir que quando começou a acumular tinha apenas 0,8mm




Deves estar com uma chuva diluviana a chuva não te quer largar eheheheh.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2017 às 14:06)

miguel disse:


> Chove a potes agora a agua já galga os passeios, acumulados *21,0mm *de referir que quando começou a acumular tinha apenas 0,8mm


Parece que desta vez está a chover bem aí... é merecido


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2017 às 14:08)

Acumulou até agora *21,4mm* e agora parou!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Mai 2017 às 14:08)

Ora boas. 
Por cá valeu o início da frente que deixou os Actuais 7.4 mm, o rate máximo foi de 155.6 mm/h pelas 12:01.
O vento atingiu os 37 Km/h.
Agora sigo com 17.6°c e 97%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2017 às 14:10)

A frente já "largou" Lisboa e consequentemente vamos entrar em regime pós-frontal. O céu vai abrir bem:


----------



## srr (10 Mai 2017 às 14:15)

Por aqui a Frente esta generosa.

Ja rende 7mm.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 14:15)

quando pensava que estava a parar volta a chover com mais intensidade


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 14:17)

A frente já passou por aqui e foi bem generosa em termos de chuva já levo 17mm e agora vou entrar em regime pós frontal que penso que será bastante bom também .


----------



## Brites (10 Mai 2017 às 14:18)

Hoje perto de Pombal, mais propriamente Carnide, Vermoil, assistiu se a passagem de algo a que alguns apelidam de mini tornado ou algo do gênero e em 10segundos deixou um rasto bem destruidor! Segue o link das fotos! Alguém que possa opiniar do que poderá ter sido? 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1435819859811428&id=100001502828132

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 14:21)

foi para despedida aquele final mais forte, parou agora, foi bem bom


----------



## Microburst (10 Mai 2017 às 14:22)

Mais um aguaceiro forte por Almada neste altura, o acumulado também subiu bastante e já tenho 9,2mm. Temperatura e pressão a descerem, respectivamente 16,2ºC e 1000hpa.

Como é bom ver tudo a ficar desempoeirado e com cor novamente.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 14:23)

O céu vai começar agora a abrir bem e depois vem o pós frontal que vai ser muito bom.


----------



## StormRic (10 Mai 2017 às 14:32)

Brites disse:


> Hoje perto de Pombal, mais propriamente Carnide, Vermoil, assistiu se a passagem de algo a que alguns apelidam de mini tornado ou algo do gênero e em 10segundos deixou um rasto bem destruidor! Segue o link das fotos! Alguém que possa opiniar do que poderá ter sido?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1435819859811428&id=100001502828132
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk



Isto já é estrago importante, provavelmente _downburst ou _microburst_:_

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0996132293811.93681.100001502828132&source=56

não é de descartar a possibilidade de ter sido um F0, por se relatar "um rasto".


----------



## Zulo (10 Mai 2017 às 14:38)

Alguns locais tiveram hoje a chuva que caiu no mês todo de Abril... É bom para a agricultura até certo ponto..
Logo à noite espero poder assistir a umas descargas eléctricas. Calha bem que estou a trabalhar..


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 14:40)

StormRic disse:


> Isto já é estrago importante, provavelmente _downburst ou _microburst_:_
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0996132293811.93681.100001502828132&source=56
> 
> não é de descartar a possibilidade de ter sido um F0, por se relatar "um rasto".



Olhando para essas imagens e sem ter qualquer meios para uma análise ao pormenor apontava para um Tornado F0. Vê-se, particularmente em duas fotos que as árvores foram derrubadas e algumas arrancadas pela raíz numa espécie de "corredor"

Aguardemos pelo comunicado do IPMA.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2017 às 14:42)

*29,6mm* na EMA de Setúbal, entre as 12h e as 13h UTC!


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Mai 2017 às 14:51)

Têm chovido com muita intensidade agora a superfície frontal já está a dar as últimas por aqui, aguardemos pelo pós frontal.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 14:54)

AnDré disse:


> *29,6mm* na EMA de Setúbal, entre as 12h e as 13h UTC!



É uma discrepância enorme em relação ás restantes estações da AML,


----------



## miguel (10 Mai 2017 às 14:57)

Vai chovendo mais fraco agora, acumulados 21,6mm até agora.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 15:02)

Chove forte novamente por Entrecampos, nada de trovoada até ao momento.


----------



## fhff (10 Mai 2017 às 15:13)

Boa tarde.Acumulei 24 mm até às 1300, em Colares,  Sintra. Entretanto já pingou mais qualquer coisa. O grosso da chuva foi entre as 0930 e 1130


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 15:20)

aguaceiro moderado agora


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 15:25)

Já levo 22 mm a chuva tem sido muito persistente o pós frontal está a caminho está chuva é boa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 16:23)

Agora vamos ter de esperar umas horas para vir o pós frontal com trovoada.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2017 às 16:58)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui desde o meio da tarde temos tido muito pouca instabilidade, temos tido Sol com boas abertas e tempo algo abafado.

Olhando para o radar nota-se que o grosso da precipitação já vai no Interior, no entanto há novos aguaceiros a chegar vindos do mar.


----------



## Mike26 (10 Mai 2017 às 17:05)

Quer-me parecer que Peniche vai levar com uma boa célula


----------



## srr (10 Mai 2017 às 17:27)

Boas,

10 mm ,  vamos ver se o pos frontal der + 10 , somarão 20 mm ;

Que como dizem os "velhotes" de Abrantes é Ouro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2017 às 17:53)

Que bela chuvada que foi por aqui, zona de Alcanena e Torres Novas entre as 11 e as 15:30 horas, sempre de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, sem interrupções, até fazia fumo.
As estradas estão muito perigosas, com o alcatrão completamente coberto de detritos com muitas pedras, terra e erva, tudo arrastado pela força da chuva.
Agora tem caído alguns aguaceiros fracos, e o vento vai soprando de forma moderada.

Fui agora ao meu pomar fazer o "teste" com a enxada e escavei perto de 30 a 40 cm e já não encontrei terra seca e dura, esta chuva para as arvores foi excelente.

acumulado de 39 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2017 às 18:05)

Chuvada brutal em Cascais.
Ouve-se trovoada. .


----------



## Mike26 (10 Mai 2017 às 18:08)

Cai mais um aguaceiro intenso por aqui, possivelmente devido à célula que começou a entrar por Cascais. Assim dá gosto 

EDIT: Trovão!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2017 às 18:14)

Trovão longíquo, proveniente da célula a SW. Chove fraco.

EDIT 18:16 - outro trovão, já mais perto.


----------



## Candy (10 Mai 2017 às 18:19)

Mike26 disse:


> Quer-me parecer que Peniche vai levar com uma boa célula


Naaaaaaa... Passou de raspão...!
Ainda choveu, sentiu-se um ou outra rajada de vento mas passou ao lado. Aliás é tipico. Ou passa a norte ou a sul. Parece que temos um escudo activado!


----------



## jonekko (10 Mai 2017 às 18:23)

Que escuridão pela Arroja! Chove torrencialmente e ouvi 1 trovão mas não foi perto.


----------



## Geopower (10 Mai 2017 às 18:24)

em Carnide começa a chover forte. Ouviu-se um trovão.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 18:44)

Na Praça de Espanha não chove, apenas e só o vento a soprar moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2017 às 18:50)

Neste momento Este-Sudeste:


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 19:02)

ouvi trovão! deve ser da célula a sul Setúbal


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 19:04)

Cumulonimbus gigantes em todo o horizonte da margem sul visto aqui da Ponte 25 de Abril. Calculo que devam estar a descarregar bem.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (10 Mai 2017 às 19:08)

criz0r disse:


> Cumulonimbus gigantes em todo o horizonte da margem sul visto aqui da Ponte 25 de Abril. Calculo que devam estar a descarregar bem.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk



Mas pelo menos por aqui está tudo calmo para já, somente algumas rajadas de vento. Agora se formos ver as imagens de satélite, aí sim é que a perspectiva para as próximas horas parece estar a tornar-se interessante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2017 às 19:10)

As 18h15 estava na Falagueira na rua e adivinhem? Apanhei mesmo em cheio o eco vermelho ahah

Se não tivesse entrado num café ia todo ensopado para casa visto que nem o chapéu aguentava a força da chuva. A água galgou os passeios na zona mais baixa e agora levo água nos pés.

Já não passava por uma molha destas há alguns meses!

23 mm acumulados e água por todo o lado, sobretudo água cheia de areia e detritos, os fluxos das ribeiras explodiram com uma corrente castanha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2017 às 19:11)

O céu está agora a escurecer muito, e já se ouvem os primeiros trovoes. A luz já foi abaixo por diversas vezes.
Eco amarelo, com um ponto vermelho sobre a zona de Torres Novas.
Os relâmpagos viam-se e 3 ou 4 segundos ouvia-se logo os trovões.
Muitas ocorrências pelo Ribatejo, relacionadas com inundações, quedas de árvores e acidentes rodoviários.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 19:12)

Microburst disse:


> Mas pelo menos por aqui está tudo calmo para já, somente algumas rajadas de vento. Agora se formos ver as imagens de satélite, aí sim é que a perspectiva para as próximas horas parece estar a tornar-se interessante.


Boas vizinho, sim vê-se que elas estão a passar mesmo aqui ao lado vou tentar tirar uma foto.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2017 às 19:14)

Boa tarde!
Apanhei de raspão a parte traseira da célula que entrou por Cascais. Fotos tiradas na A5:













Notava-se alguma rotação.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 19:22)

Já só consegui apanhar isto  





Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 19:42)

fui dar uma voltinha para ver se via algo mas nah, ouvi um trovão timido só ao longe, mas o ipma apanhou várias descargas a sul de Setúbal, a minha vista era esta


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mai 2017 às 20:33)

Pequeno time-lapse de fim de tarde.


----------



## Zulo (10 Mai 2017 às 20:56)

Ouvi um trovão!(estou no Jamor) mas muito ao longe parece-me.

Entretanto reporto que ou vivo num bunker ou não sei..Pelas 18h30 pareceu-me ouvir um trovão,mas nada de mais mesmo,foi tão baixo que fiquei na dúvida.Agora ao chegar ao Jamor o sol espreitava deixando uma paisagem muito bonita de ver!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2017 às 21:00)




----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2017 às 21:24)

Boas,

Acumulado: 16 mm

Bem, Ulgueira registou 30 mm , excelente acumulado. A serra levou uma bela rega.


----------



## Microburst (10 Mai 2017 às 21:32)

O alerta amarelo do IPMA para a ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada e granizo terminou há cerca de meia hora atrás, mas corrijam-me por favor se através das imagens de satélite não se nota no Atlântico neste momento e em direcção à AML um interessante conjunto de células.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 21:37)

Boas, 

Alguém deu fé do enorme flash e consequente trovão no At.Madrid - R.Madrid ? Chove copiosamente na Capital do País vizinho.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (10 Mai 2017 às 21:39)

criz0r disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém deu fé do enorme flash e consequente trovão no At.Madrid - R.Madrid ? Chove copiosamente na Capital do País vizinho.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Também reparei, é a imagem seguinte quando o estádio e todo iluminado com um trovão! Foi qualquer coisa!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2017 às 21:43)

De facto o radar está interessante.
Não consigo ver o movimento das células. 
Mantém se SO-NE?
Obrigado.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2017 às 21:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mantém se SO-NE?
> Obrigado.


Sim. 
-----------
A noite segue bem calma. O vento é que tem soprado com alguma intensidade.
Vamos ver o que a noite/madrugada nos reserva.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 22:12)

acabou de passar um aguaceiro moderado, que venha aquele grosso a SW


----------



## srr (10 Mai 2017 às 23:15)

No Centro de uma Brutal trovoada em Abrantes as 19h ;


----------



## Rachie (10 Mai 2017 às 23:19)

Estou a perder a animação toda. Estou em trabalho na suécia e parece-me que aqui está melhor tempo apesar do frio.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 23:33)

uma chuvita fraca/moderada nada mais, a precipitação está a passar toda a sul daquele grosso


----------



## Aspvl (10 Mai 2017 às 23:41)

Boa noite,

Este pós-frontal não foi muito simpático para Lisboa, esperemos por amanhã!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Mai 2017 às 23:44)

Aspvl disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Este pós-frontal não foi muito simpático para Lisboa, esperemos por amanhã!


Realmente esperava algo mais ...ficou aquém do esperado


----------



## remember (10 Mai 2017 às 23:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As 18h15 estava na Falagueira na rua e adivinhem? Apanhei mesmo em cheio o eco vermelho ahah
> 
> Se não tivesse entrado num café ia todo ensopado para casa visto que nem o chapéu aguentava a força da chuva. A água galgou os passeios na zona mais baixa e agora levo água nos pés.
> 
> ...



Altura que sai do "bules", chovia torrencialmente e caíram vários trovões, tive que voltar para dentro que era chuva por todo o lado, na rotunda junto à estação de Monte Abraão estava tudo alagado, dia esquisito para a altura do ano.
Como não veio em Abril a chuva vem agora em Maio Finalmente a Póvoa de Santa Iria com uma estação a reportar! Tenho curiosidade em saber quem será o dono do projecto, uma vez que parece que usa Domoticz


----------



## Mike26 (11 Mai 2017 às 00:22)

Aguaceiro intenso por aqui, mais um para a colecção 
No entanto, em termos de actividade eléctrica este evento tem deixado muito a desejar, pelo menos pela minha zona


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mai 2017 às 00:38)

Uma boa chuvada agora, após algumas horas a seco.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mai 2017 às 00:45)

Em São Martinho do Porto (Caldas da Rainha) a chuva foi uma constante toda a tarde de ontem, tendo aliviado à noite. Neste momento céu muito nublado, vê-se a lua de vez em quando. Já ha bastante tempo que não chovia assim tem estado um ano anormalmente seco pela a zona Oeste por isso tem sido bastante bem-vinda estas chuvadas e espero que continue.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2017 às 00:58)

Boa noite!
Foi um belo dia de chuva aqui pela Amadora 
De destacar o meio da manhã, hora de almoço e final da tarde, onde houve períodos de aguaceiros moderados a fortes e mesmo muito fortes/torrenciais!!! Até chegou a fazer fumo tal a intensidade da chuva... Incrivel!! Superou e muito as expectactivas, pena não ter havido trovoada mais uma vez  
*
21,5 mm *acumulados, segundo a estação do IPMA! 
Vento moderado a forte de SW com rajadas foi uma constante o dia todo, sobretudo à passagem dos aguaceiros mais intensos.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Mai 2017 às 01:13)

Chuva forte, só falta a trovoada.


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 01:46)

Aguaceiro torrencial por Almada, durou cerca de 10m mas deixou tudo alagado.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2017 às 02:05)

Chuva forte durante mais de uma hora na Póvoa de S.Iria, terminou há meia hora atrás. Desta vez inundou mesmo as ruas. Vários aguaceiros durante a manhã e fim da tarde, com destaque para uma célula entre as 18h e as 19h aproximadamente.
Algumas fotos dessa célula:

*16:34 UTC*, aspecto do céu durante a tarde, a carregar antes da chegada da célula, zona do vale de Loures/Vialonga:






*17:48 UTC*, Alverca, vista na direcção Leste, chuva com sol a despontar:





*17:52 UTC*, Alverca/Póvoa, vista para sul depois da chuva forte:





*17:54 UTC*, Póvoa, vista para Leste:





Das *18:00 às 18:10*, Parque ribeirinho da Póvoa, vistas de NE a ESE:


----------



## Candy (11 Mai 2017 às 03:22)

Oioioioioi....
Acabei de ouvir um estrondo enorme em Peniche! Era um trovão! Bem perto e bem forte!


----------



## jamestorm (11 Mai 2017 às 03:35)

Candy incrível pq estou em São Martinho do Porto e tb ouvi o trovão, foi seco e curto e ao longe. tinha acabado de acordar.
Vim até aqui a ver se havia alguém a reportar. Não me enganei


----------



## Candy (11 Mai 2017 às 03:55)

Parece que está a desabar o céu!!!

Chuva torrencial! Wouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Candy (11 Mai 2017 às 04:00)

jamestorm disse:


> Candy incrível pq estou em São Martinho do Porto e tb ouvi o trovão, foi seco e curto e ao longe. tinha acabado de acordar.
> Vim até aqui a ver se havia alguém a reportar. Não me enganei


E agora foi o céu que desabou de repente!!! As ruas no centro ganharam altura de água!!! Valha-nos o bom escoamente que temos e foi de pouca dura aquela intensidade, caso contrário...
Continua a chover mas não com aquela intensidade absurda!


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2017 às 07:26)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas, ao contrário de Lisboa (cidade), a precipitação tem sido abundante. Os aguaceiros moderados/fortes sucedem-se há várias horas.

Destaque para as 0h20. Na altura a intensidade da chuva era tal, acompanhada de granizo, que até saltei da cama. 

Imagem de radar dessa altura, a carregar bem aqui da zona.






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2017 às 07:39)

8,2 mm até ao momento.
44 mm de acumulado mensal.

Ulgueira ja vai nos 58 mm de acumulado mensal.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2017 às 08:49)

Cenário a norte, depois da passagem de um aguaceiro moderado:


----------



## Aspvl (11 Mai 2017 às 08:50)

Bom dia!
Aguaceiro moderado/pouco forte
por Lisboa.
Aguardemos!

Edit 8h55: Aumentou de intensidade!


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Mai 2017 às 09:03)

Chuva brutal com granizo aqui no Marquês.


----------



## Geopower (11 Mai 2017 às 09:08)

bom dia. Chuva forte no Areeiro.


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 09:56)

Bons dias,

Esta madrugada acordei pelo menos 3 vezes com a chuva que era diluviana a bater nas persianas tocada a vento. O aguaceiro que caiu em Almada ás 6h da manhã deixou o meu quintal com praticamente 1 palmo de água.

Em Entrecampos de momento não chove mas consigo observar 2 torres a Sul e a Noroeste respectivamente, a ver o que nos reserva o dia de hoje.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2017 às 10:15)

Bom dia! 

Manhã de aguaceiros moderados em Leiria com céu muito nublado, maravilha de tempo!


----------



## Sanxito (11 Mai 2017 às 11:08)

Bom dia. 
Esta noite mais 6.6 mm acumulados em que o rate máximo foi de 65.8 mm/h pela 1:49. Ontem a intensidade foi superior. 
Neste momento sigo com 19.0°c e 79%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2017 às 11:13)

Evento muito bom em chuva graças a manha de ontem mas de resto muito aquém em trovoadas e granizadas...  A ver até a noite que reserva para esta zona...

18,5ºC
1,6mm
27,4mm até agora este evento aqui...
37,4mm leva o mes, nada mau!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mai 2017 às 11:14)

Bons dias.

Tanto a madrugada como esta manhã têm sido marcadas por aguaceiros, geralmente intensos. O piso irregular e a impermeabilização do mesmo tem causado grandes lençóis de água.

Deixo aqui ainda algumas fotos de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2017 às 11:45)

Células valentes a SO do cabo Espichel.


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 12:04)

Escuridão para os lados da margem sul, são visíveis também enormes torres a oeste.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mai 2017 às 12:13)

Fiz agora a viagem Loures - Lisboa (C. Grande) e são visíveis "pipocas" em todas as direções. Céu bastante escuro no quadrante Sul.


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 12:15)

As células têm um movimento esquisito, ainda agora parecia estar mesmo em cima da margem sul e já está mesmo aqui por cima.

Começa portanto, a chover fraco por Entrecampos.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mai 2017 às 12:23)

Olá de novo!

O Sol brilha agora em Leiria, mas entre as nuvens. Neste momento não chove mas são de esperar mais aguaceiros ao longo do dia de hoje.

Acumulação de 8.4mm em Leiria(Centro).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mai 2017 às 12:25)

Cenário a Sul, desde o Estádio José de Alvalade XXI.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Mai 2017 às 12:27)

Bom dia!
Ontem o dia terminou com *23 mm* acumulados graças a um aguaceiro forte que caiu ja perto da meia noite... Muito bom!! 
A madrugada ficou marcada também por aguaceiros frequentes e por vezes intensos, que me fizeram acordar varias vezes! Levo já um acumulado de *15 mm *
No entanto a manha tem sido calma, sem chuva por aqui e belos cumulonimbus com grande desenvolvimento a passarem ao lado! Até dá gosto ver 
Mais uma vez a trovoada não quer nada com este local, incrível!


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 13:08)

Céu muito escuro a SW, mais umas torres a caminho.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2017 às 13:19)

A  webcam do hotel Baía(Cascais) dá jeito nestas situações.
Celula interessante.

Link: https://stream.webcams.travel/1482138579



upload piccertificity.com


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2017 às 13:35)

hoje está a desapontar um pouco para estes lados de Setúbal, houve um aguaceiro a meio da manhã, há pouco houve outro mas esse a Arrábida em vez de ajudar, matou-o, portanto foi mais fraco, veremos... eu hoje mais logo volto para a Fajarda


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2017 às 13:39)

Em Cascais neste momento o sol brilha com vontade... as células têm passado ora a norte ora a sul.


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 13:43)

Duas fotos da célula que está mesmo aqui a rasar,











Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2017 às 13:50)

Cenário espetacular a norte:




E a sul, a célula que se dirige para Lisboa:


----------



## Microburst (11 Mai 2017 às 14:00)

Os aguaceiros vão passando, mas a caminho do interior é que ganham carga eléctrica. Não é justo!


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 14:01)

Belas imagens @Tiagolco , foram tiradas com uma GoPro?


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2017 às 14:02)

criz0r disse:


> Belas imagens @Tiagolco , foram tiradas com uma GoPro?


Obrigado! 
A primeira foi com o telemóvel, a segunda foi sim com a GoPro.


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 14:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Obrigado!
> A primeira foi com o telemóvel, a segunda foi sim com a GoPro.



Tenho de arranjar uma brincadeira dessas, a minha Fujitsu já está velhinha e o telemóvel é péssimo 

Neste momento vejo bigornas em todos os quadrantes, que dia fantástico para fotografar os céus.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2017 às 14:41)

do nada começou a chover forte! não estava à espera, na ultima atualização do radar só mostra uma coisinha pequena azul/esverdeado, perto Setúbal


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2017 às 14:44)

a minha vista para o aguaceiro a N era esta


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2017 às 15:07)

Monumental chuvada acabou de cair em Cascais.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2017 às 15:08)

Chove moderado por aqui. Pingas muito grossas!


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Mai 2017 às 15:19)

Alguém sabe dizer em que direcção estão a ir as células.???


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2017 às 15:28)

TROVOADA! aqui nas Praias do Sado, junto a Setúbal


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 15:28)

Célula brutal mesmo atrás de mim, a ver no que vai dar.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 15:32)

Já foi.. 






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2017 às 15:34)

As células que passam por aqui são fraquinhas. No máximo cai um ou outro aguaceiro moderado. 
E parece que vai haver uma pausa na chuva não tarda. 
Só queria uma trovoadazita...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2017 às 15:35)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo pelo Campo Pequeno!


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 15:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aguaceiro fortíssimo pelo Campo Pequeno!



Aqui em Entrecampos ainda chegou a cair algum granizo, era bem visível aqui do 9º andar onde me encontro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2017 às 15:57)

Boa tarde a todos. Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros fortes. E agora a entrar no litoral centro uma linha de instabilidade de Peniche a Coimbra...


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2017 às 15:58)

passou de raspão  só deu uns pingos a minha vista era esta


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2017 às 16:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Deixo aqui ainda algumas fotos de ontem





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Cenário a Sul, desde o Estádio José de Alvalade XXI.



 belas células e fotos!

Hoje continuam a passar células relativamente isoladas com aguaceiros moderados, aqui na Póvoa. No Casal da Serra (altitude 120m) o vento tem soprado forte, com rajadas, bem visível na última foto.

Registo da célula que passou a SSE, entre as *12:43 e as 13:00 UTC*:


























fotos de Cristina Bastos:


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mai 2017 às 16:13)

Meu Deus de repente abateu-se uma tempestade de chuva torrencial e vento forte!


----------



## Rajujas (11 Mai 2017 às 16:31)

Só sei que estava a dormir muito bem de madrugada e acordo quase às 5h da manhã com uma barulheira da chuva torrencial que estava a haver naquele momento. Eu fiquei ainda na dúvida se aquilo era verdade ou se estava a sonhar. Se o sono não fosse tanto ter-me-ia levantado para ir espreitar à varanda.
Mas ainda durou uns valentes minutos! Até comecei a pensar se existiria rua quando me levantasse.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mai 2017 às 17:06)

Segundo o meteograma de obseração de Lisboa disponibilizado recentemente num dos sites externos do IPMA, no aguaceiro que ocorreu pelas 15:45, caíram 4,7mm em 20 minutos e a temperatura deu um tombo de quase *5ºC* (~19ºC  ~14ºC).


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Mai 2017 às 17:42)

Por aqui foi um dia relativamente calmo apenas a registar dois aguaceiros durante a tarde bastante intensos, confesso que esperava mais precipitação mas é melhor que nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mai 2017 às 17:58)

Boas!
Tem sido uma tarde bastante monótona em toda a zona de Oeiras. Só tenho a destacar um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 15:10.
Esperava muito mais...mas o evento ainda não acabou. 
Veremos se chove mais qualquer coisa à noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2017 às 18:14)

Belo acumulado de ontem, 26 mm em Belas. Hoje já vai em *13 mm*.

Lisboa torna-se a capital do vento quando este vem de Sul, digo que a intensidade do vento é muito pior do que aqui em Belas. Por exemplo, ontem:






Hoje tive num dos "topos" de Lisboa, mais propriamente no jardim Amália Rodrigues e facilmente ia voando lá, rajadas com certeza acima dos 50 km/h, um teste para os turistas lol

De resto, Lisboa ultimamente resume-se em passeios transformados em lagos, como por exemplo:


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2017 às 18:41)

Ando a 2 dias a caçar chuva porque trovoada ta escasso 

Acumulados hoje 3,0mm muito fraco hoje o dia, amanha ainda deve ser mais fraco...


----------



## Brites (11 Mai 2017 às 18:41)

Aqui em Pombal posso reportar que estamos debaixo de um céu bem azul! No entanto no lado Este temos grandes formações, mas para variar tudo ao lado! Deve ser o escudo do Marquês de Pombal a funcionar! Não tem havido nada de especial! Tirando aqui perto o mini tornado ou lá o que foi aquilo! Agora granizo trovoada!? Bola...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2017 às 18:45)

Por aqui hoje o dia foi marcado por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, o sol de vez em quando, lá vai espreitando, quando as nuvens o permitem.
Hoje foi também dia dos funcionários da Câmara, procederem á limpeza da tal estrada que tinha falado ontem, bem perto da minha casa, que estava com mais de 1 palmo de detritos.
acumulado de ontem: 40mm
hoje o acumulado vai em 14.73 mm

Por agora o vento moderado parece não dar tréguas

*Torres Novas: derrocada de prédio no largo de Santo André*






Na noite de ontem, quarta-feira, mais um prédio caiu no centro histórico da cidade de Torres Novas, mais precisamente no largo de Santo André (“largo do matadouro”). Temeu-se que houvesse alguém dentro do edifício, apesar de estar desabitado, pelo que as operações no local tiveram a participação de uma equipa cinotécnica da PSP vinda expressamente de Lisboa.

http://www.jornaltorrejano.pt/sociedade/noticia/?n-394a9e1f


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2017 às 18:45)

já na Fajarda, tinha um balde quase na estrada , pelo caminho consegui ainda isto, pelo que vejo era uma trovoada entre Coruche e Mora, também ali na zona do Couço, o IPMA apanhou várias descargas


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2017 às 19:02)

boas formações que vão passando ao lado






amanhã dia de descanso, graças ao papa , levantar cedinho logo para acompanhar os aguaceiros/trovoadas


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2017 às 19:26)

Depois de um aguaceiro que acabou de passar, começou-se agora mesmo a ouvir já uns trovões.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2017 às 19:36)

desculpem tanta foto seguida, mas as vistas não param ahah


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2017 às 19:44)

A célula que passou a sul por volta das 13:30 / 14:00.

Deu-me ideia que inicialmente eram duas  células mas depois uniram-se, a largura impressionava.
Cheguei a ver Mammatus numa parte da celula.

Perspectiva de Alcabideche



screengrabcertificity.com



imgurcertificity.com

Perspectiva de Cascais



upload a picturecertificity.com


----------



## miguel (11 Mai 2017 às 20:10)

Caiu mais uns aguaceiros e o acumulado do dia vai agora com 4,6mm

17,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (11 Mai 2017 às 21:34)

bigorna a N, pena já estar praticamente de noite não dá para foto


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mai 2017 às 22:03)

O ECMWF carregou muito na precipitação para esta madrugada aqui na zona.
Celula valente a SE.
Trovoada é que era de valor.


----------



## Mike26 (11 Mai 2017 às 22:05)

Bem, parece que este evento está a terminar. Ainda são visíveis algumas pequenas células a oeste da AML e parecem dirigir-se para cá. Talvez ainda tenhamos direito a alguma coisa esta noite mas muito provavelmente serão apenas mais alguns pequenos aguaceiros. É pena, a nível de actividade eléctrica fiquei um pouco desiludido pois não passou nenhuma trovoada decente por aqui  valeu a pena pela precipitação que, sem dúvida, era imensamente necessária.


----------



## Mike26 (11 Mai 2017 às 22:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> O ECMWF carregou muito na precipitação para esta madrugada aqui na zona.
> Celula valente a SE.
> Trovoada é que era de valor.



Eu a acabar de postar e tu a escreveres isso  ainda há esperança?


----------



## Zulo (11 Mai 2017 às 22:09)

Pelas imagens do Sat24 ainda vai chover bastante pela AML..


----------



## Aspvl (11 Mai 2017 às 23:58)

Aguaceiro forte!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Mai 2017 às 00:16)

Começa a chover em Cacilhas


----------



## Candy (12 Mai 2017 às 01:09)

Trovão em Peniche há cerca de 10 a 15 minutos!


----------



## criz0r (12 Mai 2017 às 01:10)

Boa noite,

Aguaceiro moderado que passou por aqui há cerca de 1h e pelo aspecto do radar é provável que ainda venha mais qualquer coisa.

Este vento por vezes forte que se faz sentir, está a acentuar bastante o desconforto térmico.


----------



## Mike26 (12 Mai 2017 às 01:41)

Radar muito interessante a oeste, provavelmente mais uma boa chuvada para animar a madrugada  (menos para quem já esteja a descansar )


----------



## Tufao André (12 Mai 2017 às 02:22)

Começa a chover moderadamente e com pingas grossas por aqui! 
Vento moderado a forte de SW a acompanhar e nada de trovoada para variar...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2017 às 05:42)

Boas,
Chove muito.
15 mm de acumulado.


----------



## AMFC (12 Mai 2017 às 09:03)

Madrugada com aguaceiros muito intensos, pena ter faltado a trovoada.


----------



## criz0r (12 Mai 2017 às 10:14)

Bom dia, penso que esta madrugada foi a que mais choveu desde o Outono/Inverno do ano passado.

Se ontem acordei 3 vezes com a chuva torrencial a bater na persiana, hoje se dormi 3 horas foram muito. Só sei que é que acordei várias vezes e quando fui à janela fui surpreendido pelas minhas culturas quase submersas e o quintal sem conseguir dar vazão a tanta água.

Duvido, que o restante dia de hoje seja comparável a esta noite mas vamos ver o que o São Pedro nos reserva.

Pelo Parque das Nações onde me encontro. céu muito nublado por enormes Cumulonimbus e vento por agora fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Mai 2017 às 10:32)

Dou por terminado este evento, em chuva foi muito bom!! Acumulados *33,8mm* nestes 3 dias do evento, em trovoadas e granizo foi um fiasco total...

Mínima hoje *15,8ºC*

Acumulados hoje *3,4mm *

Rajada máxima *47km/h* 

Agora céu nublado com vento fraco e temperatura de 18,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2017 às 10:38)

Madrugada bem chuvosa.*15 mm *o que perfaz *57 mm *de acumulado mensal, media atingida!
Olhando um pouco mais á frente,  nortada lá para dia 18 Maio.
Estes ultimos 2 meses foram calmos, em termos de vento.
Como sempre, por cá o vento realmente  forte é com nortada agressiva.
A época da nortada está mesmo quase a iniciar.
Curiosamente só o ECMWF está a prever vento algo intenso.



free image uploadingcertificity.com


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mai 2017 às 11:18)

Bom dia a todos. Esta noite foi muito chuvosa por cá, e muitas vezes a chover muito tempo. Desde as 10h que não chove. Vamos a ver se não chove mais cá em Fátima...


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2017 às 12:03)

dia a desiludir, ao contrário da noite que foi muito chuvosa que até acordei assustado tal a força a chuva, mas esta manhã a desiludir, tem surgindo aguaceiros perto daqui a sul, do outro lado do Sorraia, mas só mesmo perto aqui nada


----------



## Sanxito (12 Mai 2017 às 12:21)

Bom dia. 
Depois de ontem ter terminado o dia com 7.6 mm, hoje o valor é de 3.2 mm. Aqui em Corroios foi onde menos choveu, avaliando pelos valores aqui publicados e verificados no site do IPMA. 
Agora sigo com 19.8°c e 80%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2017 às 14:26)

fui a Coruche, apanhei um aguaceiro interessante lá, tirei esta foto depois nos arredores de Coruche


----------



## criz0r (12 Mai 2017 às 15:47)

Boa tarde, nada de relevante aqui pelo Parque das Nações tirando um aguaceiro fraco que nem 1m durou.

É possível que ainda caia mais um ou outro aguaceiro isolado porém o evento está praticamente terminado.

Sem meios de medição disponíveis, arrisco em mais de 30mm na zona da Cova da Piedade, esta ultima noite foi impressionante em matéria de chuva que chegou a ser persistente e diluviana.

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e com o Sol já a espreitar por entre as nuvens.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2017 às 16:00)

trovoada não muito longe daqui , no inicio via cortinas de chuva destacadas agora é só um escuro bem composto, o ipma mostra descargas

no inicio:





a vista agora no final para o lado da trovoada:






as descargas do ipma (sou o ponto preto) não dei por nada, foram todas fracas (entre -2.9 e -6.1):







aqui só caiu uns pingos


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mai 2017 às 16:09)

Boas!
Passei a noite em Odivelas e posso dizer que choveu imenso durante a madrugada.
Panorama feita há bocado:


----------



## criz0r (12 Mai 2017 às 17:20)

Boas,

Está a ficar tudo escuro em Almada, a ver se cai qualquer coisa.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Mai 2017 às 17:26)

Está assim,











Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Mai 2017 às 18:06)

Chove forte na Cova da Piedade!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mai 2017 às 18:11)

Passou por aqui um aguaceiro fraco, o grosso da coisa está a passar a Sul.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mai 2017 às 18:33)

a norte daqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mai 2017 às 19:11)

Depois de uma note de aguaceiros moderados desde a 1:15 até ás 6 da manhã sem interrupções, e durante a manhã também choveu bem. 
O solo para já está bem carregado de reservas, e até o nivel de água dos poços já subiu com estas ultimas chuvadas.
As silvas estão agora quase a entrar em floração, e de certeza que agradecem muita esta chuva, até porque se não as amoras seriam muito pequenas, os solos já estavam bem precisados desta bela rega.

acumulado de hoje 11.43 mm 
acumulado de ontem 18.8 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2017 às 20:10)

Ultimas fotos de restos de convecção por estas bandas.
*
20:00*



screen shot windowscertificity.com



image hosting no accountcertificity.com



image upload no registrationcertificity.com

*Acumulados mensais.*

57 mm por aqui.
74 mm no Linhó.
75 mm na Ulgueira.

Excelentes regas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mai 2017 às 20:25)

Poças por todo o lado e ribeiras em regime de Inverno. 

Acumulado de hoje vai em *11 mm.
*
Rajada máxima de ontem em Lisboa foi de* 74 km/h*, e eu senti bem isso na pele  Capital do vento de Sul

Céu bastante interessante o dia todo, só tive tempo para tirar estas fotos há pouco, NW e SW respetivamente:


----------



## windchill (12 Mai 2017 às 22:04)

Final de tarde com algum interesse pela margem sul, como se pode ver neste pequeno time-lapse que fiz....


----------



## Teya (13 Mai 2017 às 05:57)

Fim de tarde 12/05


----------



## miguel (13 Mai 2017 às 10:55)

Boas

Mínima de 13,9ºC

Agora muita palha no céu mas o sol é que reina, vento fraco e temperatura amena nos 19,5ºC 

Infelizmente não se ve chuva para a próxima semana mas ao menos o calor só dura até quarta.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Mai 2017 às 11:08)

Bom dia.
Nada de precipitação durante a noite. A mínima desceu aos 13.3°c e sigo agora com 19.3°c e 72%HR. O vento sopra já mais fraco do que ontem. 
O acumulado mensal é de 29.2 mm.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2017 às 12:08)

O dia de hoje por aqui segue ameno, apesar de o céu estar parcialmente nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2017 às 14:26)

Boas,

Por volta das 13:30 caiu um aguaceiro fraco, possivelmente não acumulou nada.
Esta manhã apanhei vento moderado a forte com fortes rajadas na Pedra da Era(Hoje corrigiram-me, é Era e não Eira como já tenho escrito.), sitio mesmo impressionante. Na época de nortada que se avizinha é ponto de paragem obrigatória para uns registos de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2017 às 14:31)

Teya disse:


> Fim de tarde 12/05



Fotos espectaculares, aqueles raios atravessar estão simplesmente brutais!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2017 às 14:49)

Boa tarde a todos. Primeiros aguaceiros fracos a cair a partir das 14h. Pelo radar parece que vem mais...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2017 às 15:37)

Começa a chover bem agora. Aguaceiro moderado a forte. Esteve à espera da partida do Papa Francisco... 

Edit: Passa a torrencial!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2017 às 15:44)

O céu escuro e o vento a aumentar e intensidade estavam a prometer a chuva moderada a forte que está a cair neste momento.
O eco amarelo sobre a Zona de Torres Novas está a descarregar bem neste momento.
As valas das estradas vão cheias de água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2017 às 16:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O céu escuro e o vento a aumentar e intensidade estavam a prometer a chuva moderada a forte que está a cair neste momento.
> O eco amarelo sobre a Zona de Torres Novas está a descarregar bem neste momento.
> As valas das estradas vão cheias de água.


Não foi só Torres Novas, na zona de Fátima a descarga foi impressionante. Neste momento aqui já não chove.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2017 às 16:05)

windchill disse:


> Final de tarde com algum interesse pela margem sul, como se pode ver neste pequeno time-lapse que fiz....



Excelente! 



Teya disse:


> Fim de tarde 12/05



Belo efeito bem apanhado!

(por alguma razão não consigo ver a segunda e as duas últimas imagens, não sei se será problema do imgur)


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2017 às 16:37)

Já parou de chover, mas ainda avisto uma escuridão sobre a zona de Santarém e Golegã, é o eco amarelo que está agora no radar, a chuva vi ao longe até á zona de Casével e São Vicente do Paúl.


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2017 às 17:32)

estive em Coruche agora à tarde prai por volta das 16h começou a chover e quando abalei por volta das 17h ainda chovia  aguaceiros localizados porque já aqui na Fajarda está seco o chão


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mai 2017 às 17:48)

Voltam os aguaceiros moderado a forte...


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2017 às 19:14)

zona de Santarém/Almeirim bem activa hoje, vinha visão para N:


----------



## Mike26 (13 Mai 2017 às 23:49)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui agora mesmo!  por esta não esperava


----------



## david 6 (13 Mai 2017 às 23:53)

de onde isto apareceu : O vão se molhar na festa no Marquês


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mai 2017 às 23:57)

Mike26 disse:


> Aguaceiro forte por aqui agora mesmo!  por esta não esperava


Muito interessante. Célula bem isolada:


----------



## Zulo (14 Mai 2017 às 00:43)

Choveu na Amadora na última meia hora. Todas as previsões davam céu limpo para esta hora.  Agora acalmou.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2017 às 13:18)

Ontem 3 mm, hoje 1,5 mm

O acumulado mensal sobe assim para os 61 mm,bem bom!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2017 às 14:11)

Boa tarde a todos! Chove aqui agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mai 2017 às 15:52)

Por aqui a tarde segue parcialmente nublada, e por volta das 15 horas começou a cair uns chuviscos mas depressa passou.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mai 2017 às 17:46)

Chove de novo agora...


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia,

Eis que o tempo seco com temperaturas de caldo estão de volta, só espero e desejo que não seja tão infernal como o ano passado.

Seguimos com céu algo nublado por Cirrus e uma neblina ténue no horizonte. Actuais 19,7ºC na estação mais perto.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mai 2017 às 14:14)

Boa tarde!

De volta a Leiria! Por aqui temos céu muito nublado e uma sensação de tempo abafado com temperaturas da ordem dos 25/26ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2017 às 14:31)

Boas

Dia tórrido por Setúbal, estão agora 30,7ºC sem ponta de vento


----------



## Brites (15 Mai 2017 às 14:45)

Este tempinho de calor abafado não dá direito a umas belas trovoadas!?


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2017 às 15:19)

Boas, hoje está aquele tempo horrível com os céus em palha e o ambiente muito abafado. Enfim estamos quase no verão..


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mai 2017 às 17:28)

Depois de uns dias de chuvas, hoje lá veio o calor, e os lá tive de ir buscar a t-shirt e os calções.


----------



## trepkos (15 Mai 2017 às 19:55)

Brites disse:


> Este tempinho de calor abafado não dá direito a umas belas trovoadas!?



Não, em Portugal o calor só dá origem a mais calor e sol.

Calor e humidade só dá origem a nuvens altas que o tornam o calor ainda mais insuportável.

País com clima miserável.


----------



## Brites (15 Mai 2017 às 19:56)

trepkos disse:


> Não, em Portugal o calor só dá origem a mais calor e sol.
> 
> Calor e humidade só dá origem a nuvens altas que o tornam o calor ainda mais insuportável.
> 
> País com clima miserável.


Pronto e pena  
Agradeço a explicação!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2017 às 21:40)

Dia quente.
26,7 graus de máxima.
Neste momento 19,9 graus e lestada moderada.


----------



## criz0r (15 Mai 2017 às 22:44)

Boa noite, Cova da Piedade no seu melhor,







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (15 Mai 2017 às 23:57)

Boa noite. 
Hoje tivemos por cá 29.7°c pelas 17:26.
Agora sigo com 21.3°c e 76%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2017 às 00:21)

Boas.

Depois de um dia quente, a noite segue (ainda) tropical: 20,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2017 às 00:28)

Dia a ferver aqui com a máxima de 30,7ºC amanha promete ser o dia mais quente do Ano ate ao momento,a ver se chega aos 34ºC

Agora ainda estão 22,0ºC


----------



## Sanxito (16 Mai 2017 às 10:05)

Bom dia. 
A mínima desceu aos 18.2°c e sigo agora com 22.7°c e 73%HR. Vamos ver onde a temperatura chegará hoje.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Mai 2017 às 10:20)

Bons dias,

Com a pressa de sair de casa, não vi qual foi a mínima desta noite porém ontem pelas 2h ainda estavam 20,8ºC na Cova da Piedade.

Vamos lá ver, se o Sol hoje não nos "castiga" muito  . Sigo com céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2017 às 10:29)

Mínima tropical 20,3ºC começa cedo este ano... 

Agora estão 25,3ºC com céu nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2017 às 10:58)

Boas,

Impressionante o calor que está por aqui.
27,5 graus!!
A estação dos bombeiros de Cascais vai nos  29,1 graus!

Registei minima tropical, 20,0 graus, por um triz.

Felizmente nos próximos dias vou ter nortada moderada a forte, com rajadas fortes.
Ao menos arrasta este bafo doentio.


----------



## criz0r (16 Mai 2017 às 11:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante o calor que está por aqui.
> 27,5 graus!!



O teu comentário foi feito há 25 minutos, portanto se ás 11h da manhã já estão 27,5ºC na tua zona então presumo que na Cova da Piedade já esteja perto dos 30ºC. 

 enfim.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2017 às 11:40)

Estou com 28,3 graus agora, máxima anual.
@criz0r depende do rumo do vento.
Aqui tenho vento de leste(só assim justifica uma temperatura tão alta) enquanto Cascais está com vento de sul(temperatura em queda).


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2017 às 12:01)

Aqui estou com 29,1ºC e vento quase nulo


----------



## criz0r (16 Mai 2017 às 12:36)

@jonas_87 esta é a Estação mais próxima da minha residência, no entanto verifiquei no mapa e a maior parte anda por estes valores com vento de Leste. Apenas uma em Almada está já na casa dos 30ºC.

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IALMADA3

Devido ao efeito de "Cova" existente na zona onde moro só mesmo em dias de Nortada Forte é que a temperatura costuma baixar, o pior são as noites que nestas situações são quase sempre tropicais, ao invés do Inverno em que registo inversões razoáveis relativamente à restante cidade.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2017 às 12:37)

Já foi aos 30,9ºC, agora estão 30,5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (16 Mai 2017 às 12:37)

Boas. 
Por cá sigo com 28.2°c neste momento. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2017 às 13:06)

31,5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (16 Mai 2017 às 13:26)

29.8°c até ao momento. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2017 às 15:04)

Calor já quase insuportável na rua, máxima até ao momento de *34,0ºC*

Agora estão *33,1ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (16 Mai 2017 às 15:17)

33.4°c actualmente e máxima até ao momento. 36%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2017 às 15:32)

Máxima até ao momento já passou os valores previsto para hoje!! Atingidos *34,8ºC* máxima do ano.


----------



## criz0r (16 Mai 2017 às 15:49)

Boas,

Estão neste momento alguns cúmulos congestus bem formados a NW de onde me encontro, provavelmente devido ao rápido aquecimento da superfície. Pena não existir energia suficiente e humidade para mais..

Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrostratus e vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Mai 2017 às 16:02)

Após máxima de 33.4°c foi descendo até aos atuais 30.7°c e 42%HR. 
Por hoje tá feito, mas não chegou para bater os 33.7°c de 2015

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (16 Mai 2017 às 16:21)

boas por aqui a máxima foi de 33.0 por agora 32.6 dia mais quente do ano por estas bandas e está nublado se tivesse sol a temperatura era mais elevada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mai 2017 às 17:57)

Minima nos 19°C e máxima ultrapassou os *32°C*, o que faz a máxima do ano!

Valente descida da temperatura com a nortada, no IPMA Amadora desceu 8°C em duas horas, brutal diferença entre Lisboa e a periferia.

Uns frescos 23°C agora em Queluz, aqui está se bem 

Acho que hoje alguma estação do IPMA ultrapassa os 35°C, principalmente olhando para Setúbal.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mai 2017 às 18:20)

Boas!
Bastante calor por aqui também. As farmácias aqui à volta marcavam* 32°C* por volta das 13:20. O céu foi fechando ao longo da tarde, estando agora muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias.
Interessante que a máxima horária do cabo Raso não passou dos *20,8ºC*. Mundos completamente diferentes.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2017 às 18:24)

Máxima do dia e do Ano de *34,8ºC* 

Agora céu encoberto de palha e 28,2ºC


----------



## meko60 (16 Mai 2017 às 19:03)

Boa tarde.
Hoje atingi a temperatura máxima do ano, 30,9ºC. A miníma foi altinha,19,6ºC, agora sigo com 25,2ºC e 60% de humidade.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Mai 2017 às 19:51)

Máxima do ano e do dia foi de _33.8 graus_ , o fim de semana vai ser igual como hoje com tempo com bastante calor e abafado , o terreno precisava de mais água , a terra já está toda seca .​


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2017 às 19:56)

Maxima anual: *29,1ºC*

Nortada a dar alguns sinais, na estação de referencia já foi registada uma rajada de *60 km/h.*
Sopra neste momento a *33 km/h.*
Rajadas constantes acima dos* 45 km*/*50 km/h.*
Suspeito que a nortada local de quinta-feira será superior ao que os modelos apontam, ou seja, o habitual...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mai 2017 às 20:03)

Hoje foi um dia muito abafado, a nebulosidade esteve sempre presente, e  o sol, pouco se chegou a ver


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mai 2017 às 20:59)

Pôr do sol sombrio de hoje :


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2017 às 21:00)

Boa noite, algumas fotos a enquadrar o último evento:

*Dia 8*, nuvens altas associadas ao _jet stream, _antes da chegada da primeira frente, na Praia da Rainha. fim da tarde e poente:































*Dia 12*, restos de instabilidade traduzida em cumulus mediocris ou por vezes congestus e aguaceiros fracos, pela Póvoa e Lisboa (Benfica):




































Ontem *dia 15*, Praia da Rainha, nova invasão de nuvens altas:






Efeito de lente da inversão à superfície devida à neblina oceânica, Cabo Espichel:











perto do ocaso o efeito desapareceu:











Hoje o céu esteve primeiramente pouco nublado e muito quente (33º aqui pela Póvoa), depois ficou encoberto por altocumulus e altostratus, com vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2017 às 22:17)

Nos últimos 5 minutos, rajada de 61 km/h e 63km/h.
Fui consultar o Arpege e de facto o modelo projectou e bem uma área restrita onde está ocorrer vento mais intenso.
Em Alcabideche os valores estarão na ordem dos 70 km/h. Já ouço a ventania lá fora, estando com 2 janelas fechadas e apenas so nivel do  rc.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Mai 2017 às 22:48)

Boa noite. 
Por cá o vento é fraco, sigo com 22.6°c e 55%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mai 2017 às 03:42)

Rajadas valentes na janela norte, estores tremem bem.


----------



## criz0r (17 Mai 2017 às 09:49)

Bom dia, a mínima foi tropical e ficou-se pelos 20,4ºC. Em Cacilhas a Nortada já metia respeito ontem à noite, mas no centro da cidade o cenário era de "Forno".

Espero portanto uma intensificação do vento para hoje e consequente descida das temperaturas.

Em Entrecampos a manhã segue com céu parcialmente nublado e vento ainda a soprar fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Mai 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia.
Primeira mínima tropical do ano com 20.3°c pelas 5:18. 
Agora sigo com 22.1°c e 63%HR.
@criz0r qual foi a tua máxima de ontem?

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2017 às 10:45)

Ontem foi mesmo mínima tropical com 20,3ºC

Hoje a mínima já baixou ligeiramente e foi de 19,7ºC 

Agora sol a brilhar com força e tempo bem ameno com 24,7ºC, os média falam em chuva e trovoadas em quase todo o lado, se fosse sempre como diziam tínhamos pontes submersas a esta hora...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2017 às 10:52)

Muita nortada, não esperava tamanha aceleração. Hoje já dificultou bastante a volta de bike.
Há uns 10 minutos atrás perto de casa medi velocidade de vento a 44,5 km/h.
Árvores abanar com muita força.
Se olharem para a serra de Sintra, vão ver o capacete, sinal de vendaval junto a vertente sul.

18,5 graus


----------



## criz0r (17 Mai 2017 às 11:07)

@Sanxito ontem quando cheguei a casa nem me lembrei de ir verificar a máxima, no entanto como a Auriol regista a máxima e mínima absoluta mais logo já te digo qualquer coisa .

@jonas_87 a Serra de Sintra hoje tinha um capacete perfeito, via-se perfeitamente ao atravessar a ponte. O ambiente lá por cima deve estar espectacular


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2017 às 11:32)

Olá, bom dia a todos. Ás 9h caiu um aguaceiro fraco que durou 10 min...


----------



## Sanxito (17 Mai 2017 às 12:55)

Boas. 
Sigo com 26.9°c e 55%HR. 
Contava com mais humidade e uma temperatura mais baixa por esta hora. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (17 Mai 2017 às 13:10)

Aqui estão agora 26,7ºC e a máxima até agora foi de 27,3ºC (-8ºC que a máxima de ontem...)


----------



## criz0r (17 Mai 2017 às 16:05)

Boas,

Conforme previsto o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade, algumas árvores já sofrem e bem com isso.

O céu entretanto limpou de vez.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Mai 2017 às 19:06)

Boas, Hoje ainda esteve algum calor com máxima de 25.2 graus a nortada está forte eu diria rajadas de 60 km .


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Mai 2017 às 20:36)

Bela nortada, na estação de Queluz quase que se voa. 

Temperatura tocou nos* 26ºC* mas arrefeceu rapidamente durante a tarde, já vai nos 16ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2017 às 21:59)

Boas,
Finalmente alguns períodos de nortada agressiva.

Segundo a estação de referencia.
Rajada máxima: *72 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *43 km/h.*
São valores interessantes, contudo, onde vivo junto a A16 os valores foram claramente superiores.(provando uma vez mais que os modelos não  conseguem prever com exactidão o vendaval local que se forma por cá).
Esta manhã em Alcabideche, o pequeno caixote não aguentou a pressão. 
Apenas uma curiosidade, em dias de nortada violenta, é muito dificil fazer de bicicleta esta estrada de lá para cá, esta rua forma um túnel de vento inacreditável. 



screenshot software


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2017 às 09:57)

Bom dia, impressionante o vento hoje de madrugada acordei bastantes vezes durante a noite com as persianas a bater, nem sei como é que ainda tenho plantações no quintal.

O vento entretanto acalmou um pouco e a manhã vai seguindo com céu parcialmente nublado por Cumulus humilis.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Mai 2017 às 10:07)

Bom dia. 
O vento segue forte, não tenho grandes registos porque a localização da estação não é favorável quanto ao vento. Registo máximo de 27 Km/h.
A temperatura desceu aos 14.6°c pelas 6:24, segue agora nos 16.8°c com 66%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mai 2017 às 10:13)

Boas, 
O vento sopra moderado a forte. 
O pico do vento será logo ao final de tarde, aí sim vai soprar a sério.


----------



## miguel (18 Mai 2017 às 11:58)

Boas

Mínima de 14,6ºC

Vento de Norte não me afeta aqui tou numa cova!! A rajada máxima vai em 45km/h

Temperatura muito mais baixa, estão agora 19,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2017 às 12:55)

Vento moderado por Lisboa. A Av. da Republica torna-se um mega túnel de ar nestes dias de nortada, ainda há pouco senti uma rajada bem forte e nem sequer consegui andar para a frente e ainda tive de tapar a cara com o casaco tanto eram as partículas a virem contra mim.  

Dia ameno, bom para andar de camisola ou casaco.


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2017 às 15:59)

Boas,

Claro aumento da intensidade do vento por aqui, as rajadas metem respeito e a sensação térmica é desagradável.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Mai 2017 às 16:39)

Hoje dia bem fresco com máxima  de  19.1 graus , está uma nortada forte eu diria que as rajadas à volta dos 70 km logo ao final da tarde é que vai ser o pico do vento (nortada), amanhã já devem subir as temperaturas para depois termos um fim de semana quente com máximas já a ultrapassar os 30 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2017 às 19:03)

O dia de hoje segue bem ventoso, e nem com o sol durante a tarde, se pode estar na rua sem um bom casaco.


----------



## Sanxito (18 Mai 2017 às 22:42)

Boa noite.
A máxima hoje ficou pelos 21.2°c pelas 15:30 e o vento atingiu os 42 Km/h pelas 19:30.
Agora sigo com 15.1°c e 65%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2017 às 09:32)

A reportar da Peninha, condições extremas de vento.
Ventos sustentados acima de 60 km/h
Registei velocidade máxima de vento a 79 km/h. Logo posto vídeos.
O windchill foi aos 3 graus! Por mais vezes que passe por cá, este sitio consegue sempre surpreender, mais um dia com rajadas de 100 km/h!


----------



## criz0r (19 Mai 2017 às 10:02)

Bom dia, 

Pela Cova da Piedade, a noite foi curiosamente muito mais calma do que a de ontem e mesmo agora de manhã só apanhei umas rajadas de vento mais fortes quando cheguei aqui a Entrecampos.

@jonas_87 a Peninha é claramente outro nível


----------



## Sanxito (19 Mai 2017 às 10:17)

Bom dia. 
Por cá a rajada máxima foi de 29 Km/h, ontem atingiu os 42 Km/h. 
A temperatura mínima desceu aos 13.4°c pelas 6:45. Sigo agora com 17.4°c e 56%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mai 2017 às 18:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> A reportar da Peninha, condições extremas de vento.
> Ventos sustentados acima de 60 km/h
> Registei velocidade máxima de vento a 79 km/h. Logo posto vídeos.
> O windchill foi aos 3 graus! Por mais vezes que passe por cá, este sitio consegue sempre surpreender, mais um dia com rajadas de 100 km/h!



Hoje na volta de bike resolvi subir a Peninha, levo sempre comigo o anemometro la crosse, mal sabia eu que ia dar jeito...
Fica o video, nunca na vida imaginava que na Peninha estivesse tão extremo,simplesmente demoníaca a nortada.
Manti-me em pé com bastante dificuldade, aqueles *79,5 km/h* de loucos,enfim massacre. 
O micro-clima da serra de Sintra é simplesmente espectacular.


----------



## criz0r (19 Mai 2017 às 18:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje na volta de bike resolvi subir a Peninha, levo sempre comigo o anemometro la crosse, mal sabia eu que ia dar jeito...
> Fica o video, nunca na vida imaginava que na Peninha estivesse tão extremo,simplesmente demoníaca a nortada.
> Manti-me em pé com bastante dificuldade, aqueles *79,5 km/h* de loucos,enfim massacre.
> O micro-clima da serra de Sintra é simplesmente espectacular.


A mini ventoinha do aparelho estava mesmo em brasa  . É de facto o Reino do vento. Deve meter os ventos de Oeste e Sudoeste num bolso.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (19 Mai 2017 às 18:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje na volta de bike resolvi subir a Peninha, levo sempre comigo o anemometro la crosse, mal sabia eu que ia dar jeito...
> Fica o video, nunca na vida imaginava que na Peninha estivesse tão extremo,simplesmente demoníaca a nortada.
> Manti-me em pé com bastante dificuldade, aqueles *79,5 km/h* de loucos,enfim massacre.
> O micro-clima da serra de Sintra é simplesmente espectacular.


Boas. 
Epá, isso é de facto uma brutalidade. Uma estação aí montada deveria recolher uns dados bem interessantes..

Por cá o vento atingiu os 35 Km/h e sigo agora com 22.1°c e 48%HR. 
A máxima foi de 23.6°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (19 Mai 2017 às 20:27)

Boas

Mínima de 11,8ºC

Máxima de 24,0ºC

Rajada máxima de 42km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2017 às 20:41)

Hoje foi mais um dia algo fresco e ventoso, depois de tanta chuva, os solo já começam a ficar secos á superfície.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Mai 2017 às 22:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje na volta de bike resolvi subir a Peninha, levo sempre comigo o anemometro la crosse, mal sabia eu que ia dar jeito...
> Fica o video, nunca na vida imaginava que na Peninha estivesse tão extremo,simplesmente demoníaca a nortada.
> Manti-me em pé com bastante dificuldade, aqueles *79,5 km/h* de loucos,enfim massacre.
> O micro-clima da serra de Sintra é simplesmente espectacular.


Tinha o volume quase no máximo e acho que fiquei surdo 

Por aqui um dia normal de Primavera, nada mais por acrescentar.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2017 às 00:51)

A noite já se encontra fria, a mínima promete baixar perto dos 10ºC

Agora estão 14,2ºC


----------



## Sanxito (20 Mai 2017 às 01:07)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo sem vento, com 15.2°c e 69%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (20 Mai 2017 às 01:14)

Boa noite,

Pela Cova da Piedade estamos com 15,8ºC, a ver até onde ela desce hoje.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 10:02)

Boas, Hoje promete ser um dia quente com máximas a chegar aos 30 ou talvez vou ultrapassar os 30 graus vai ser dia para torrar  !


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2017 às 10:33)

Boas

A mínima não desceu tanto como pensava ficou nos 12,6ºC

Agora céu limpo o vento sopra fraco e estão 21,8ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 13:52)

Está a aquecer bastante neste momento estou com 26 graus  vamos ver qual vai ser a máxima mas eu estou a ver que deve ser na ordem dos 30 graus talvez 29 graus ou mesmo 30 .


----------



## Sanxito (20 Mai 2017 às 14:10)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje a temperatura demorou a subir, depois de uma mínima de 13.3°c pelas 6:45, pelas 11 so registava 19.1°c .
Agora sigo com 27.7°c e em subida com uma humidade de 34%HR. O vento atingiu os 24 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Mai 2017 às 14:30)

*30ºC*


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2017 às 14:55)

Aqui estão agora *31,8ºC* com vento praticamente nulo...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 15:06)

Aqui estão agora _*28.2 graus*_ não sei se chego aos 30 mas vamos ver .


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2017 às 15:31)

*32,3ºC *


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 15:33)

Agora a temperatura deu um belo salto neste momento estão 29,5 graus por aqui.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2017 às 15:49)

*32,3ºC* foi a máxima, agora estão *31,7ºC* e o céu a se tornar muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 15:58)

Aqui continua a subir neste momento 29.7 graus devo chegar aos 30 graus hoje tal como previsto isto é muito mau para a terra que já está toda seca.

Pessoal do interior soprem mais um pouco de calor para eu chegar a máxima do ano hoje para chegar aos 30 graus !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 17:00)

Ultrapassei os 30 graus neste momento com 30.3 graus .


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2017 às 17:08)

Aqui na estufa lisboeta já estão 32°C, o vento não consegue chegar a muitos locais por isso estou a torrar.

 Maldita a hora que tive de sair de casa


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 17:54)

Atingi os 32,1 graus agora está a descer neste momento 31.2 graus dia bem quente .


----------



## Sanxito (20 Mai 2017 às 17:57)

Boas. 
Registei máxima de 31.8°c pelas 17:14.
Sigo agora com 31.1°c e 22%HR

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2017 às 18:47)

Há pouco no Campo Grande sem vento nenhum e à sombra:







Estufa Lisboeta no seu melhor 

Algo me diz que a mínima de amanhã ainda vai ser tropical...


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2017 às 18:58)

Esta estação de Alcácer do Sal está a marcar *38,3ºC*!  Não sei se é de confiar, mas teve mínima de 10,2ºC, o que fazia quase 30ºC de amplitude.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA12#history

Os valores dos outros dias parecem-me mais ou menos concordantes com a do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2017 às 19:05)

Boas,

Grande brasa, máxima anual! 29,4 graus.
Hoje vai estar uma noite porreira devido a corrente de leste.


----------



## miguel (20 Mai 2017 às 19:53)

A máxima acabou por ser de *32,5ºC*

Agora estão 30,3ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 20:02)

A estufa de lisboa em ação algo me diz que vamos ter uma noite tropical é que a temperatura não quer descer ainda tenho 29 graus hoje cheguei aos 32  o pior é para a semana .


----------



## Microburst (20 Mai 2017 às 20:06)

Às 20h em Cacilhas estão 31,0ºC. De facto a partir do início da tarde a temperatura subiu bastante depois de uma manhã algo fresca e ventosa. Estou a ver que vai ser uma noite tropical também.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 20:09)

Microburst disse:


> Às 20h em Cacilhas estão 31,0ºC. De facto a partir do início da tarde a temperatura subiu bastante depois de uma manhã algo fresca e ventosa. Estou a ver que vai ser uma noite tropical também.




Ainda tens 31 graus a esta hora estou a ver que vai ser uma noite de verão e o pior é que para a semana devemos chegar talvez aos 35 graus .


----------



## Sanxito (20 Mai 2017 às 23:26)

Boa noite. 
A máxima ficou pelos 31.8°c.
Agora sigo com 24.4°c e 54%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mai 2017 às 23:49)

Às 23h a estação mais quente do país da rede do IPMA era Lisboa (Geofísico), com *27,1ºC 
*
Está uma noite espectacular, melhor que muitas de Verão.

Aqui sigo com 22,2ºC.


----------



## remember (21 Mai 2017 às 00:00)

Boas cheguei agora a casa e qual não é a surpesa, 27,2°C em subida e 22% de humidade, que noite... tenho a estação desde outubro/novembro e por isso este tipo de registo é novidade...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mai 2017 às 00:30)

Bem, hoje só dorme quem estiver muito sonolento mesmo. 
Grande bafo por aqui também. Passei o dia em Almeirim, saí de lá às 21h e estavam *28°C*. Não é todos os dias que se vê esta temperatura...àquelas horas...em maio...


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2017 às 00:38)

Que noite de verão espectacular!
Lisboa, Oeiras e Odivelas (zona alta) ainda nos 25C.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2017 às 00:58)

Boas,

24,8 graus.
Nao ha  volta a dar, os modelos lidam mal com lestada. Que bafo.

Ontem a esta hora tinha cerca de 14 graus e nortada moderada a forte.


----------



## criz0r (21 Mai 2017 às 01:35)

Boa noite a todos,

Como não podia deixar de ser, a Cova da Piedade segue com 22,7 graus e mais uma noite caliente . 

Amanhã de manhã vou fazer uma caminhada em Benavente, espero que mesmo às 9h da manhã não esteja muito agressivo.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2017 às 03:35)

máxima foi *33.5ºC*

a esta hora ainda tenho acima dos 20ºC, sigo com *21.4ºC*, aqui um pouco mais para o interior até no Verão é muito raro ter minimas quentes (acima dos 20ºC) vamos lá ver hoje... e estamos em Maio ainda, provavelmente vai acabar por descer dos 20ºC mas vai ser uma minima alta para Maio


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2017 às 09:59)

Boas,
A Mínima tropical: 20,8 graus

Ainda assim não me convence,até às 00:00, o valor deve baixar dos 20 graus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2017 às 11:37)

Bom dia. Estão a cair uns pingos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2017 às 12:00)

Por aqui este final de manhã segue nublado, e com vento moderado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Mai 2017 às 12:04)

Boas, hoje a temperatura não deve subir tanto pois está nublado e de vez em quando cai uns pingos este tempo está de trovoada era bom que viesse trovoadas com este calor todo .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Mai 2017 às 12:07)

Retiro o que eu disse aqui o céu já está a limpar ,  temperatura vai subir bem .


----------



## miguel (21 Mai 2017 às 12:29)

Não ta previsto nada para hoje nem com um milagre faria trovoada hoje nesta zona... para a semana a partir de quarta já é diferente 

Mínima de 19,5ºC

Agora céu alimpar o sol já brilha e temperatura em escalada imparável, estão agora 27,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2017 às 12:40)

26 graus, hoje a lestada já rompeu a brisa marítima.
A máxima registada até ao momento no guincho foi de 27,1graus pelas 0 horas.
Incrível.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2017 às 14:28)

A tarde aqui seque extremamente abafada, apesar do sol não estar muito forte, o céu permanece ainda parcialmente nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2017 às 16:00)

Lá veio o vento de SW baixar a máxima, o que agradeço muito.

Tocou quase nos* 27ºC* mas já vai nos 22ºC.

No Norte é que está a aquecer bem.

Temperatura do mar bem a nível do Verão, se bem que até no Verão está mais baixa por causa da nortada. Os melhores meses para água quente são mesmo Maio e Setembro/Outubro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mai 2017 às 16:20)

Alguma neblina no ar, devido à rotação do vento para Sul, que tem estafo a soprar na ordem dos 20km/h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2017 às 17:09)

A tarde segue bem quente, e já queima as costas estar ao sol pleno, o que procurar um sobra "vale ouro".
Sigo já com 31.2


----------



## Rachie (21 Mai 2017 às 18:53)

Deve vir ai o D. Sebastião


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mai 2017 às 20:07)

Céu completamente tapado, vento moderado de SW.

Lá se foi a mínima tropical, já estão 19,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mai 2017 às 20:08)

Boas!
É impressionante a humidade que se sente neste momento, tanto na rua como dentro de casa. 
Depois de uma manhã e início de tarde quentinhas, eis que o céu fechou, com a rotação do vento (como já foi dito num dos posts acima ) que trouxe muita (demasiada!!!!) humidade. 
Que isto seja prenúncio de que a instabilidade está para vir a partir de quarta-feira.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2017 às 20:09)

Aqui estou com algum nevoeiro mas pouco denso. A serra está com nevoeiro cerrado, nem a vejo.
Começa a cair morrinha.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mai 2017 às 20:45)

Boas... por Carcavelos nevoeiro e chuva fraca... já esta tudo molhado.
Não esperava.


----------



## remember (21 Mai 2017 às 21:06)

Hoje tivemos um dia espectacular, manha muito abafada e com bastante calor, por volta das 13h, temperatura à volta de 28°C, depois começou a entrar humidade, a temperatura começou a descer... sigo com 21,3°C e 77% de humidade.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Mai 2017 às 23:32)

A máxima de hoje de hoje foi de 27.3 graus  a máxima foi atingida por volta do meio dia amanhã o dia deve ser bem ameno mas depois na terça o dia já deve ser bem quente .


----------



## remember (21 Mai 2017 às 23:55)

Temperatura teima em andar no sobe e desce... 20,3°C/20,4°C a humidade, continua a subir 83%, a máxima foi de 28,9°C e a minima de 20,1°C, a temperatura em casa está em 24,8°C!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mai 2017 às 00:31)

Lá voltou a lestada, mas muito fraca. Temperatura estabilizada nos *19,5ºC*


----------



## david 6 (22 Mai 2017 às 01:00)

Fui agora à rua e também senti uns chuviscos na pele, não esperava!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mai 2017 às 06:59)

Nevoeiro, 18°C e cai chuva molha parvos.

Praticamente não há vento.


----------



## Sanxito (22 Mai 2017 às 10:04)

Bom dia.
Ontem a máxima ainda atingiu os 28.3°c pelas 13:00.
A mínima desta noite foi de 18.1°c pelas 5:20, e agora sigo com 21.4°c e 79%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2017 às 10:58)

Boas

mínima de 17,5ºC

Agora céu encoberto maldita palha que não levanta! Temperatura de 21,4ºC com vento nulo


----------



## criz0r (22 Mai 2017 às 12:06)

Bom dia,

Ontem, fui fazer uma caminhada em Samora Correia e tirando as nuvens que começaram a limpar perto da hora do almoço, até foi um evento muito agradável com bastante calor durante a tarde.
Tenho de fazer um realce à velocidade média de vento (Leste) ontem e também ás rajadas porque eram de facto muito fortes, a própria organização viu alguns toldos arrancados com a força do vento.

Entretanto, seguimos agora com céu pouco nublado apenas por uns Cúmulos dispersos e vento a soprar fraco.


----------



## Candy (22 Mai 2017 às 13:25)

Boas,
Por Peniche, dia incrivelmente quente. Salva-nos este ventinho tão típico desta península!

Futurologia... Se o fim do mês fosse como se vê agora... tinhamos ali um evento de upah upah...


----------



## Sanxito (22 Mai 2017 às 15:23)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 27.6°c e 48%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2017 às 17:43)

Sigo com nortada moderada a forte com fortes rajadas. Capacete na serra encontra-se em formação.


----------



## miguel (22 Mai 2017 às 18:30)

A máxima hoje foi de 27,6ºC

Agora estão 26,0ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Mai 2017 às 18:36)

Boas , Hoje tive uma máxima de 27.1 graus amanhã é que vai ser a doer devo ter uma máxima de 35 graus isto vai doer !


----------



## Zulo (22 Mai 2017 às 19:58)

Hoje o dia esteve extremamente agradável, calor qb para mim,o vento acalmava um pouco a sensação que tinha do calor.Gostei bastante pelo o menos pela zona de Benfica foi assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mai 2017 às 23:50)

Passei há momentos pela Malveira da Serra, não estão bem a ver a nortada que anda por lá. Sempre impressionante a força do vento naquela terra, o carro abanava muito, rajadas seguramente nos 80 km/h.

Sigo com vento a 36 km/h.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mai 2017 às 00:28)

Boa noite.
Por cá sigo com 19.2°c e 61%HR, o vento foi perdendo intensidade e agora é quase nulo


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Mai 2017 às 09:41)

Boas,Está a começar a aquecer bem já vou com 22.2 graus hoje devo chegar aos 34/35 graus .


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 09:42)

Boas

Mínima de 16,3ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura nos 22,7ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Mai 2017 às 09:49)

Isto hoje promete uma máxima bastante alta o vento está fraco a temperatura está a subir bem querem ver que alguma região de santarém vai aos 40 graus .


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 10:26)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Isto hoje promete uma máxima bastante alta o vento está fraco a temperatura está a subir bem querem ver que alguma região de santarém vai aos 40 graus .



 Duvido muito desses 40!! Até os 38ºC previstos pelo IPMA acho exagero! temos a iso 20 muito passageira não é propriamente uma iso 25 e nem o geopotencial é muito elevado! Temperaturas na ordem dos 35ºC são mais naturais e normais.   

 Aqui agora estão 24ºC


----------



## criz0r (23 Mai 2017 às 10:47)

Bom dia, mínima quase tropical de 19,7ºC. A manhã segue com céu limpo e temperatura a subir em modo foguetão já com 23,8ºC.



miguel disse:


> Duvido muito desses 40!! Até os 38ºC previstos pelo IPMA acho exagero!



Concordo com a tua opinião, não vejo grande vigor neste Anticiclone para que se possa atingir tal temperatura, parece-me mais wishcasting mas vamos aguardar.


----------



## homem do mar (23 Mai 2017 às 11:12)

Boas por aqui já aquece com 28.5 duvido muito que as temperaturas passem dos 36 graus no distrito de Santarém tendo em conta que está vento a temperatura não vai subir até aos 38 ou 40 graus.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Mai 2017 às 12:05)

A máxima deve ser atingida por volta das 17h00m por agora a temperatura está a subir como um  foguetão neste momento tenho 27.3 graus devo chegar aos 34 graus talvez está calor .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Mai 2017 às 12:29)

E já vai nos 28 graus isto está a aumentar muito hoje devo ter uma máxima jeitosa vai ser a máxima do ano .


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 12:49)

Tão *31,9ºC* neste momento por aqui


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Mai 2017 às 12:55)

Tão 28.9 graus neste momento por aqui .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Mai 2017 às 14:04)

É impressão minha ou a máxima vai ser mais alta que a prevista neste momento 32.4 graus hoje devo chegar talvez aos 35 graus já deve haver regiões com 36 graus está um calor que não se pode .


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mai 2017 às 14:04)

Boas. 
30.9°c e 44%HR. 
Vamos ver se bato o Record para Maio, que é de 33.7°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 14:14)

Estão *32,4ºC* e com dificuldade em subir


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (23 Mai 2017 às 15:45)

Por aqui chegou aos 39°, está um bafo que não se pode, até custa a respirar..


----------



## srr (23 Mai 2017 às 15:45)

34,00 perto DAS 16H00 , suponho que não sobe mais, e está vento ajudara a baixar a partir de agora.

Ainda bem que não se confirmou as previsões.


----------



## criz0r (23 Mai 2017 às 15:48)

Boa tarde, 

Fui até lá fora beber um café e tive de vir para dentro porque de facto é insuportável este calor. É daqueles dias em que não corre uma brisa e o ar fica quase irrespirável.

Espero, que não tenhamos muitos mais dias assim este ano apesar de saber que o Verão ainda nem começou.

As duas estações de referência em Almada que distam de poucos metros da minha casa, registam neste momento 33ºC. Muito calor pela margem sul.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 15:55)

Tão *34,7ºC* aqui agora


----------



## criz0r (23 Mai 2017 às 16:09)

Leiria já está nos 37,7ºC! É um valor impressionante embora não conheça a localização da Estação.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2017 às 16:16)

criz0r disse:


> Leiria já está nos 37,7ºC! É um valor impressionante embora não conheça a localização da Estação.


Essa estação sempre teve esse problema e até já foi falado uma vez aqui no fórum se não me engano. Acho que está localizada no centro da cidade num local abrigado. A do Aeródromo é que é fiável e ainda vai uma grande diferença,* 33,8ºC*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Mai 2017 às 16:23)

Que bafo estão neste momento quase 35 graus e ainda continua a subir está um bafo !


----------



## criz0r (23 Mai 2017 às 17:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Essa estação sempre teve esse problema e até já foi falado uma vez aqui no fórum se não me engano. Acho que está localizada no centro da cidade num local abrigado. A do Aeródromo é que é fiável e ainda vai uma grande diferença,* 33,8ºC*



Sim, é provável que este valor não seja fidedigno, mas eu sou um pouco reticente em relação ás estações localizadas nos Aeródromos/Aeroportos. Tens o exemplo do Porto cuja estação de referência até à bem pouco tempo era a de Pedras Rubras que fica nada mais nada menos que a 15km do centro da cidade. Outro exemplo disso é a Estação da Praia da Rainha que supostamente representa a cidade de Almada e está muito longe do real clima do centro da cidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mai 2017 às 17:10)

Aqui pelo Ribatejo a tarde segue abrasadora, com 36.4ºC, temperaturas dignas de um pelo Verão que ainda falta mais de 3 semanas para vir.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2017 às 17:14)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, é provável que este valor não seja fidedigno, mas eu sou um pouco reticente em relação ás estações localizadas nos Aeródromos/Aeroportos. Tens o exemplo do Porto cuja estação de referência até à bem pouco tempo era a de Pedras Rubras que fica nada mais nada menos que a 15km do centro da cidade. Outro exemplo disso é a Estação da Praia da Rainha que supostamente representa a cidade de Almada e está muito longe do real clima do centro da cidade.


Pois exato, e como é um sitio mais aberto, faz com que a temperatura não seja tão elevada. Ás 15h (UTC) estava em *38,9ºC*, veremos se o IPMA confirma o valor ou não.  Parece muito mas pode haver fatores que tornem este valor verdadeiro...


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mai 2017 às 17:17)

Boa tarde.
Por cá não subiu além dos 33.3ºc, o vento fez com que a temperatura descesse.
Sigo agora com 31.2ºc e 40%HR.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 17:22)

Máxima de *34,9ºC *abaixo do previsto pelo IPMA tal como imaginava

Agora estão 31,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Mai 2017 às 17:23)

perguntei à minha irmã quanto a minha estação marcava lá na Fajarda, há meia hora atrás e disse *36.4ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2017 às 17:26)

Bem, não se aguenta estar na rua com tanto calor. E dá cá uma moleza...
Amanhã o dia poderá ser interessante a partir da tarde.


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2017 às 17:38)

Bem, mas o que é isto, entrei ás 9h num local com AC e agora que saí parecia que tinha viajado para outro país. 
A sensação térmica é desagradável e eu até nem desgosto do calor.
Neste momento 36.2ºC Coimbra.


----------



## trepkos (23 Mai 2017 às 17:42)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Fui até lá fora beber um café e tive de vir para dentro porque de facto é insuportável este calor. É daqueles dias em que não corre uma brisa e o ar fica quase irrespirável.
> 
> ...



Ainda agora começou o Inferno, acaba lá para Novembro, até lá é aguentar e não chorar.

Era pior se tivesses aqui no Alentejo, dias horríveis.


----------



## criz0r (23 Mai 2017 às 17:46)

trepkos disse:


> Era pior se tivesses aqui no Alentejo, dias horríveis



O ano passado em Julho fui passar umas mini-férias a Évora e sim, posso dizer que sofri a bom sofrer. Foram 3 dias em que a temperatura superou e rondou sempre os 40ºC.

Safaram as noites em que o vento ajudava a aliviar a sensação térmica.


----------



## meko60 (23 Mai 2017 às 18:17)

Boa tarde!
Dia bem quente por aqui. A máxima foi de 32,9ºC e agora sigo com 31,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 18:44)

já esta bem mais ameno 29,8ªC


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2017 às 19:16)

Volto a sair à rua e agora parece que estou no meio de um incêndio florestal. Não pelo calor mas pela fumarada que está neste momento em Coimbra. 
Estão 33°C mas o vento rodou para oeste por isso deve descer rápido. Ou não.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mai 2017 às 19:36)

Bem, hoje temos nova máxima anual, facilmente a rondar os *34ºC.* Felizmente passei quase o dia todo dentro de salas com ar condicionado, a minha sorte. 

O vento de Sul e de Norte já fez baixar a temperatura drasticamente em muitas estações do país, contudo aqui ainda está quentinho, *28ºC*.

O Auriol registou 49,8ºC ahaha


----------



## homem do mar (23 Mai 2017 às 20:02)

boas por aqui máxima do ano com 33.7  por agora ainda estão 30.1.
Mora a chegar aos 38 de Máxima e em Tomar às 8 horas ainda estão 33 graus


----------



## remember (23 Mai 2017 às 20:44)

Boas, mínima de 16,2ºC e máxima de 33,9ºC! De momento sigo com 27,4ºC e 46% de humidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mai 2017 às 20:51)

Que bafo ainda, dentro de casa, está mesmo muito calor, e na rua pouco melhor. 
28.8ºC ainda.
As regas da horta e pomar, voltaram, agora não se pode falhar com a água.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Mai 2017 às 20:55)

A máxima acabou por ser de 34.8 graus e a temperatura ainda está elevada acho que vou ter uma mínima tropical parece me .


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2017 às 21:01)

A nortada já tratou de _varrer _o calor. A noite (por acaso ainda é de dia ) segue bastante agradável.


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 21:10)

Máxima do ano com *34,9ºC*

Aqui está bem agradável agora depois do inferno da tarde, estão agora uns refrescantes 22,7ºC


----------



## remember (23 Mai 2017 às 21:15)

miguel disse:


> Máxima do ano com *34,9ºC*
> 
> Aqui está bem agradável agora depois do inferno da tarde, estão agora uns refrescantes 22,7ºC



Grande descida miguel...


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 21:18)

remember disse:


> Grande descida miguel...



 Sim está a entrar ar marítimo, o vento vem de SW ainda que em forma de brisa é o suficiente para a descida rápida da temperatura, estão agora *22,2ºC*


----------



## remember (23 Mai 2017 às 21:31)

miguel disse:


> Sim está a entrar ar marítimo, o vento vem de SW ainda que em forma de brisa é o suficiente para a descida rápida da temperatura, estão agora *22,2ºC*



Não posso dizer o mesmo infelizmente, os 38,9ºC de Leiria às 15h é algo de outro mundo


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2017 às 21:44)

remember disse:


> Não posso dizer o mesmo infelizmente, os 38,9ºC de Leiria às 15h é algo de outro mundo


Valor estrondosamente inflacionado.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2017 às 21:48)

Máxima bruta por cá: 30,9 graus
Sendo o reino do vento, sigo com lestada moderada e rajadas.
24,9 graus.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mai 2017 às 21:49)

Boa noite. 
Por cá ficou pelos 33.3°c pelas 14:50, o vento depois fez a temperatura descer.
Agora ainda bem ameno, 25.9°c e 54%HR, o vento é nulo neste momento. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Mai 2017 às 22:11)

remember disse:


> Não posso dizer o mesmo infelizmente, os 38,9ºC de Leiria às 15h é algo de outro mundo



boa noite.
Infelizmente o meu regresso a Leiria coincide com este calor.
A temperatura a que se refere o membro "remember" esta inflacionada por uma instalação menos digna.
Aqui a temperatura maxima registada  foi de 35.5ºC e foi a máxima do ano.
Os 3 sensores não enganam !!!


----------



## DaniFR (23 Mai 2017 às 22:27)

Boa noite

Dia extremamente quente para a época do ano. Máxima de *34,9ºC*.  
Tornava-se insuportável caminhar na rua nas hora de maior calor , mesmo à sombra. 

De momento, *20,4ºC*.


----------



## remember (23 Mai 2017 às 22:44)

WHORTAS disse:


> boa noite.
> Infelizmente o meu regresso a Leiria coincide com este calor.
> A temperatura a que se refere o membro "remember" esta inflacionada por uma instalação menos digna.
> Aqui a temperatura maxima registada  foi de 35.5ºC e foi a máxima do ano.
> Os 3 sensores não enganam !!!



Problema da estação do IPMA então?


----------



## remember (23 Mai 2017 às 22:47)

Por aqui continua abafado 26,1ºC e 47% de humidade a temperatura dentro de casa está nos 27,1ºC  começou a correr agora uma brisa...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mai 2017 às 22:53)

Após um dia horrivelmente quente, sigo ainda com 25,3ºC.

33ºC até nem é assim um valor muito alto, tendo em conta aquilo que é costume para Lisboa, mas não recomendo a ninguém andar o dia inteiro ora na rua ao Sol, ora na faculdade a ter aulas sem ar-condicionado...


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Mai 2017 às 22:58)

remember disse:


> Problema da estação do IPMA então?



Deves ter em conta a estação do  aeródromo .
Sim , a de Leiria centro não está bem montada e sempre deu valores incorrectos


----------



## remember (23 Mai 2017 às 23:01)

WHORTAS disse:


> Deves ter em conta a estação do  aeródromo .
> Sim , a de Leiria centro não está bem montada e sempre deu valores incorrectos



Desconhecia... estamos sempre a aprender! Realmente achei estranho a proximidade e a diferença entre as duas estações!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2017 às 23:08)

24,8 estáveis.
Lestada moderada.

Mínima: 15,6 graus
Máxima: 30,9 graus (máxima anual)
Rajada máxima: 64 km/h


----------



## remember (23 Mai 2017 às 23:26)

Vai bonito isto, 26,2ºC e 45% de humidade!
Dentro de casa estou com 27,6ºC, resto de boa noite a todos os utilizadores!


----------



## miguel (23 Mai 2017 às 23:32)

Sigo aqui com uns frescos 19,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2017 às 23:35)

Estao 26,8 graus no Guincho. Impressionante.
Aqui subiu umas décimas, estão agora 25,2 graus.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mai 2017 às 23:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estao 26,8 graus no Guincho. Impressionante.
> Aqui subiu umas décimas, estão agora 25,2 graus.


Boas. 
Lestada por aí?? 
Por cá tenho 24.3°c e 59%HR. 
Vento nulo.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mai 2017 às 23:45)

Tomem nota, se não quiserem companhia da bicharada e amigos durante o sono, *fechem bem as janelas*! 
A noite segue bem amena.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2017 às 23:51)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Lestada por aí??
> Por cá tenho 24.3°c e 59%HR.
> Vento nulo.
> ...



Boas,
Sim lestada sopra a 21 km/h
As rajadas rondam os 40/50 km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2017 às 01:56)

Por aqui já estão* 21ºC*, acho que muito dificilmente registo mínimas tropicais na minha zona. Na Amadora ainda estão *24ºC*

Já começaram a regar os jardins a esta hora, finalmente. Não estou a ver mais chuva (sem ser convectiva)visto que temos Junho em 6 dias e, se seguir o mesmo Verão do ano passado, só vemos chuva em quase Outubro. Não agouremos, esperemos que o verão seja mais normal.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Mai 2017 às 02:00)

Hora de ir dormir.
A humidade disparou de 59% para os actuais 81% no espaço de 1 hora. Com isso a temperatura actual é de 20.1°c e o vento fraco de SW. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (24 Mai 2017 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

As 08h00 estão 20ª abafados graus.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2017 às 10:04)

Boas

Mínima de 17,3ºC

Agora estão 23,7ºC mas já está uma possível célula aqui a Este mas bem próxima, nuvens de base muito alta mas já se ve vários desenvolvimentos verticais tanto em terra como no mar.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2017 às 10:05)

Bons dias,

Ontem antes de me deitar (pelas 1h20m da manhã) a temperatura situava-se nos 25,3ºC e tudo apontava para que fosse tropical.
Surpreendentemente a mínima acabou por se fixar nos 18,5ºC e com uma elevada percentagem de h.r.

De momento estamos com céu pouco nublado e vento a soprar fraco em Entrecampos.


----------



## AMFC (24 Mai 2017 às 10:40)

Já é visível no radar alguma instabilidade a sudeste da AML


----------



## Sanxito (24 Mai 2017 às 11:26)

criz0r disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Ontem antes de me deitar (pelas 1h20m da manhã) a temperatura situava-se nos 25,3ºC e tudo apontava para que fosse tropical.
> Surpreendentemente a mínima acabou por se fixar nos 18,5ºC e com uma elevada percentagem de h.r.
> ...


Bom dia.
Foi perto das 2 da manhã que a humidade subiu muito e a temperatura deu um bom tombo. 

Hoje a mínima desceu aos 18.2°c pelas 4:25 e a humidade subiu até aos 94%.
Agora sigo com 24.3°c e 74%HR. 
Tempo abafado e desconfortável.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mai 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia

Vai aquecendo.. *33,2ºC*

Mínima de *15,1ºC*


----------



## Microburst (24 Mai 2017 às 12:31)

Sinceramente preferia o calor mais agreste de ontem, porém mais seco, que o dia de hoje. A temperatura não se pode comparar neste momento àquela que ontem se fazia já sentir a esta hora, mas o afluxo de humidade e falta de vento estão a tornar este dia quase insuportável. Dispensava bem este calor húmido e abafado. 

Dados actuais: 24,8ºC, 79% HR, pressão 1015,4hpa e vento nulo a fraco de E/SE.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2017 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, 

Verifica-se, alguns Cúmulos congestus a NW provenientes da pequena célula que se formou na zona de Alcochete mas que rapidamente se dissipou em direcção ao Litoral.

A previsão é prometedora a partir da tarde mas vamos aguardar.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2017 às 13:05)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Foi perto das 2 da manhã que a humidade subiu muito e a temperatura deu um bom tombo.
> 
> Hoje a mínima desceu aos 18.2°c pelas 4:25 e a humidade subiu até aos 94%.
> ...



Exacto, eu bem desconfiei até porque cheguei a ter algum frio durante a noite. Felizmente que não foi tropical.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2017 às 13:49)

Por aqui mais uma tarde idêntica á de ontem, muito escaldante
Sigo com 33.1ºC

O WindGuru está já a meter chuva para esta tarde, até me deixa de boca aberta.


----------



## Candy (24 Mai 2017 às 13:51)

Pimba!!!

Carga de água por Peniche! Veio acompanhada de trovoada. Já ouvi dois roncos


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2017 às 14:14)

Microburst disse:


> A temperatura não se pode comparar neste momento àquela que ontem se fazia já sentir a esta hora, mas o afluxo de humidade e falta de vento estão a tornar este dia quase insuportável. Dispensava bem este calor húmido e abafado.



Boa tarde vizinho, tens toda a razão. Ainda não tinha ido lá fora desde manhã e está um calor insuportável, muito pior que ontem sem dúvida.. parece que temos dificuldade em respirar.



Candy disse:


> Pimba!!!
> 
> Carga de água por Peniche! Veio acompanhada de trovoada. Já ouvi dois roncos



Quem diria, eu a dar-lhe por dissipada e ela acabou mesmo por fazer ainda alguma festa por esses lados  .


----------



## Microburst (24 Mai 2017 às 14:39)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde vizinho, tens toda a razão. Ainda não tinha ido lá fora desde manhã e está um calor insuportável, muito pior que ontem sem dúvida.. parece que temos dificuldade em respirar.



Por esta altura aqui por Cacilhas tudo muito melhor graças ao vento de Oeste/Noroeste que começou a soprar há cerca de meia hora, e também a temperatura desceu para os 24,0ºC assim como a humidade relativa que se encontra agora nos 58%. 

Para os lados do interior é que dá para ver perfeitamente a animação a começar a formar-se.


----------



## Candy (24 Mai 2017 às 14:43)

Acabaram de me dizer, quem mora na marginal norte de Peniche, que quando passou aquela célula pareceu ouvir-se "assobiar" vindo do mar e as gaivotas andavam doidas. 
Não vi... moro no centro! Mas o aguaceiro forte que foi e o trovão forte que ouvi, não sei se aqula célua não terá oferecido mais alguma coisa...! Pela descrição do tal "assobiar"...


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 14:47)

Calor e bem abafado por Lisboa. Para quem anda a pé está do piorio  Chega a ser pior do que o Alentejo devido à humidade alta. 29ºC e 60% HR.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2017 às 15:08)

Calor infernal pouco diferente de ontem! Estão agora *33,6ºC *


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mai 2017 às 15:11)

Mais calor e mais abafado do que ontem. 

*36,1ºC  *


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2017 às 16:04)

Está na altura de meter as baterias das máquinas a carregar.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Mai 2017 às 16:08)

Boas. 
Por cá a temperatura é um bocado mais baixa do que ontem, sigo com 29.8°c e 40%HR, sendo a máxima de 30.2°c pelas 14:30.
O vento é fraco do quadrante Norte. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (24 Mai 2017 às 16:52)

Que surpresa ;

E do Nada com nuvens "brancas" eis que começa a chover umas Gotas Grossas.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2017 às 16:58)

srr disse:


> E do Nada com nuvens "brancas" eis que começa a chover umas Gotas Grossas.



Ai está a responsável:


----------



## Sanxito (24 Mai 2017 às 17:04)

A temperatura vai subindo, sigo com a máxima do dia 31.4°c e 38%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (24 Mai 2017 às 17:22)

Convecção a caminho e ainda com melhor aspecto, só espero que não se desvie e acabe por cair tudo no mar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2017 às 17:27)

Depois de tanto calor, e ainda continua bestante abafado, agora o tempo está a começar a mudar, está a ficar nublado, e já começo a acreditar que sempre poderá chover alguma coisa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Mai 2017 às 17:42)

Boas , Hoje teve muito calor novamente com máxima de 33.2 graus podemos esperar uma noite com trovoadas preparem as máquinas pessoal .


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Mai 2017 às 17:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está na altura de meter as baterias das máquinas a carregar.


Por aqui está tudo pronto


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mai 2017 às 18:42)

*34,7ºC*, valente máxima anual, no ano passado só ultrapassamos os 34ºC no dia 3 de Julho. 

Hoje mais um dia para suar, provavelmente perto dos 32ºC.
Mínima foi de 18ºC pelo Auriol.

Na estação de Queluz o vento de NW sabia tão bem, adoro aquela zona em dias quentes ahah

Temperaturas acima dos 25ºC a semana toda, estamos praticamente no Verão.


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2017 às 18:51)

Máxima de *34,4ºC*

Agora estão *28,2ºC *e vento quase nulo...

A ver se a noite mostra alguma animação..


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2017 às 21:01)

Boas,

Extremos:* 17,6ºC* / *27,1ºC*

T.actual: *22,5ºC*

Vento moderado com rajadas, pois claro.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2017 às 21:17)

Impressionantes as células que estão a explodir a SW, se aquilo chega cá com aquela pujança ninguém dorme em toda a AML. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2017 às 21:32)

Boas, máxima de 31,4ºC e minima de 18,5ºC!
De momento sigo com 24,4ºC e 49% de humidade, não me parece que haja "festa" hoje, mas quem sabe...


----------



## Microburst (24 Mai 2017 às 21:57)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionantes as células que estão a explodir a SW, se aquilo chega cá com aquela pujança ninguém dorme em toda a AML.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk




Também penso que já se esfumou toda a esperança de animação na AML por hoje. Agora no interior centro é outra história, com a noite conseguem observar-se daqui alguns relâmpagos daquela enorme célula.


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Mai 2017 às 22:04)

Microburst disse:


> Também penso que já se esfumou toda a esperança de animação na AML por hoje. Agora no interior centro é outra história, com a noite conseguem observar-se daqui alguns relâmpagos daquela enorme célula.




Acham que posso ter alguma esperança? zona da Serta.0


----------



## srr (24 Mai 2017 às 22:08)

AVISTO , Relampagos a Sul de Mim......


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2017 às 22:09)

Mais uma fiascada e tempo quente e explosivo como hoje é coisa rara de se ver.. enfim um ano destes ainda espero ver uma trovoada em condições em portugal sem ter de me deslocar milhares de km para ver.


----------



## Templariu (24 Mai 2017 às 22:09)

Boas.

Em Tomar , ouviu-se agora um trovão......provavelmente da trovoada que está sobre a zona de Portalegre..


----------



## Templariu (24 Mai 2017 às 22:12)

https://www.lightningmaps.org/#y=39.2422;x=-7.6936;z=9;t=3;m=sat;r=0;s=0;o=0;b=;n=0;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;


----------



## srr (24 Mai 2017 às 22:38)

Aqui a Sul, avisto o que se parece um Fogo de Artificio, mas estará a uns  +/-60 kms de Abt.


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2017 às 22:51)

A temperatura dentro de casa está de loucos, 27,5ºC! Sigo com 23ºC e 55% de humidade.
Há alguma possibilidade de contactar a pessoa que têm os dados disponíveis no wu?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2017 às 22:58)

Relâmpagos a Sudeste, e apesar de muito longe, ouvem-se bem os trovões. Nota-se perfeitamente a potência da coisa


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2017 às 23:05)

disseram me que há trovoada nos arredores de Coruche!


----------



## srr (24 Mai 2017 às 23:08)

Esta brutal a Sul de mim.....mete respeito.


----------



## Rachie (24 Mai 2017 às 23:09)

De Cacilhas vê-se clarões para nordeste. 
A partir da semana que vem começo a reportar a partir do Feijó. Lá se acaba a vista para o Tejo


----------



## Thomar (24 Mai 2017 às 23:11)

srr disse:


> Esta brutal a Sul de mim.....mete respeito.


Aqui de Ponte de Sôr a olhar para norte (Abrantes) é um espectáculo lindo se ver, nunca vi tanto flash em tão pouco tempo.
Aproveita !!!


----------



## Brites (24 Mai 2017 às 23:33)

Disseram me agora que já se vêem clarões a sul de Pombal!! Rezar para que não se dissipe e passe ao lado!


----------



## Templariu (24 Mai 2017 às 23:36)

Desde Este a Sul de Tomar é só ''flashadas''..


----------



## remember (24 Mai 2017 às 23:49)

23ºC com 56% de Humidade.
Dentro de casa estou com 28,1ºC!
Resto de boa noite a todos


----------



## Tufao André (24 Mai 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite!
As ultimas 2 horas têm sido brutais em termos de espectáculo electrico!!! Até daqui da Amadora consigo ver relâmpagos para NE com uma frequência incrível...  
Será certamente do enorme aglomerado de células na zona do distrito de Santarém!  
De momento a trovoada afasta-se e os relâmpagos já são mais dispersos. Não tenho certezas, mas pareceu-me ouvir também trovões muito concentrados mas longínquos. Por outro lado, posso estar a confundir com os aviões que tenho reparado que andam às voltas no céu a evitar estas trovoadas...

Noite amena com vento fraco de SE e ainda estão 22ºC


----------



## Sanxito (24 Mai 2017 às 23:56)

Boa noite. 
Por cá tudo calmo, 22.8°c e 55%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2017 às 00:02)

Hoje ao final da tarde a partir de Leiria, para SE:


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 00:11)

Ainda bem que me esqueci de meter a máquina fotográfica a carregar. Não perdi nada pelos vistos. 
A noite segue amena e o céu está limpinho.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 00:27)

Em Palhavã, Santarém:
Fátima:


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2017 às 00:32)

Daqui de Leiria não vi relâmpagos, mas também não estive muito atento. 

Por agora a noite segue calma, sem vento e amena.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2017 às 00:42)

15,1mm na última hora em Alvega


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2017 às 00:50)

Aqui pela Grande Lisboa nada de relevante senão algum calor. Vento fraco. Nem uma fração do que se passa no Alentejo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2017 às 04:18)

Trovoada a sul a chegar a Lisboa. Avistam-se relâmpagos daqui da Póvoa.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 04:19)

Trovoada espetacular!


----------



## Teya (25 Mai 2017 às 04:20)

Mas que bela surpresa, grande trovoada aqui por cima de mim!


----------



## Teya (25 Mai 2017 às 04:20)

Mas que bela surpresa, grande trovoada aqui por cima de mim! 

Edit: foi tão perto que estremeceu o prédio todo!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2017 às 04:21)

Trovão longínquo a sul às 03:20 utc.


----------



## Candy (25 Mai 2017 às 04:21)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeee... Onde? 

Mandem pra Peniche vá!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 04:21)

Há muito tempo que não acordava com uma trovoada. Que saudades!


----------



## dahon (25 Mai 2017 às 04:22)

Trovoada a Este e Norte de Coimbra. Não se consegue ver relâmpagos só clarões.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 04:24)

Chove moderado! Pingas muito grossas. Vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2017 às 04:27)

Trovoada muito intensa por Alvalade. Belo susto agora!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 04:28)

Cai granizo em Carnaxide, depois de mais um trovão!


----------



## Candy (25 Mai 2017 às 04:28)

Ouve-se bem em Sintra com isolamento acustico 

E Peniche... à espera que chegue alguma coisa!


----------



## squidward (25 Mai 2017 às 04:28)

Grande relâmpago em direcção a Lisboa, até fiquei com o formato do raio quando fecho os olhos...
Estou em Vialonga


----------



## dahon (25 Mai 2017 às 04:29)

Bem a frequência de relâmpagos agora é qualquer coisa. Eu diria mais ou menos 1 a cada 5 segundos.


----------



## Teya (25 Mai 2017 às 04:29)

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/

Vê-se muitos nesta cam!


----------



## criz0r (25 Mai 2017 às 04:30)

Trovões muito violentos e bem audíveis aqui da margem sul. Raio brutal ainda à pouco na direcção do Cristo Rei. Já tinha saudades disto!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 04:30)

Chove torrencialmente com granizo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2017 às 04:30)

Acabei de acordar com um grande estrondo, não esperava isto! 

Entretanto, mais um relâmpago!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2017 às 04:31)

Mais um estrondo. Parece que está a sul.


----------



## Candy (25 Mai 2017 às 04:31)

Xiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii... acordou o fórum todo!!!
Esta noite tem sido um tópico de cada vez!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 04:31)

Grande flash!


----------



## Geopower (25 Mai 2017 às 04:34)

3* trovão consecutivo. Até os vidros estremeceram


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 04:35)

Parece que acalmou. Vou voltar ao meus sonhos. Boa noite.


----------



## remember (25 Mai 2017 às 04:36)

Boas,.afinal sempre acordei com o barulho, apesar  de longinquo por enquanto...


----------



## Teya (25 Mai 2017 às 04:41)

Começou a chover torrencialmente por aqui há cerca de 3-5 minutos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2017 às 04:53)

Teya disse:


> Começou a chover torrencialmente por aqui há cerca de 3-5 minutos



Começou agora aqui, pingas bem grossas. Entretanto, depois do trovão que deve ter acordado metade da AML, só surgiram mais duas descargas. A célula parece estar a enfraquecer à medida que _bate_ nas serras de Odivelas e assim.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2017 às 04:55)

Descarga potente sobre o Parque das Nações:


----------



## squidward (25 Mai 2017 às 04:57)

StormRic disse:


> Descarga potente sobre o Parque das Nações:


Foi a tal que vi e que até me encandeou os olhos 
Imagino o cagaço de quem mora lá.


----------



## Teya (25 Mai 2017 às 04:59)

StormRic disse:


> Descarga potente sobre o Parque das Nações:



Esse foi o que estremeceu tudo por aqui!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2017 às 05:00)

Célula com bigorna brutal em frente ao Cabo da Roca:


----------



## Candy (25 Mai 2017 às 05:11)

Peniche, nevoeiro cerrado! No centro da cidade consegue-se ouvir perfeitamente a buzina do Cabo Carvoeiro!


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2017 às 05:14)

StormRic disse:


> Descarga potente sobre o Parque das Nações:





squidward disse:


> Foi a tal que vi e que até me encandeou os olhos
> Imagino o cagaço de quem mora lá.





Teya disse:


> Esse foi o que estremeceu tudo por aqui!



As três outras descargas, que no mapa estão assinaladas sensivelmente à mesma latitude da descarga principal, ocorreram no mesmo instante desta. São portanto ramificações cobrindo uma distância horizontal de cerca de 15 Km.


----------



## TekClub (25 Mai 2017 às 05:56)

Por aqui ja chove e faz trovoada...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 08:12)

Hoje, de madrugada, no Parque das Nações:


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2017 às 08:57)

Aqui na terra onde nada acontece nada de trovoada e nada de chuva e os únicos pingos foram para sujar tudo de lama.. viva o deserto.


----------



## WHORTAS (25 Mai 2017 às 09:15)

Na A17 a caminho do norte apanhei chuva moderada na zona de Monte Real e a partir de Aveiro.
Pelo que sei, em Leiria zero de chuva


----------



## AMFC (25 Mai 2017 às 09:21)

IPMA emite aviso amarelo para todo o território das 11h às 21h para chuva, trovoada, granizo e vento forte.


----------



## criz0r (25 Mai 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

Que grande surpresa a desta madrugada, trovões bem ruidosos e dois raios que rasgaram literalmente os céus da margem sul e Lisboa. (Que pena não ter uma GoPro nestas alturas )

Pela Cova da Piedade choveu fraco durante 10m e nada mais que isso, mas já foi nostálgico voltar a acordar com trovoada.

Sigo agora com céu pouco nublado de momento e uma brisa muito ligeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2017 às 11:07)

Boas,


23,3 graus

Acho um pouco estranho este aviso amarelo para o distrito Lisboa,vamos ver.

De manhã cedo apanhei neblina no cabo da roca.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Mai 2017 às 11:33)

Bom dia!!
Não acredito que perdi uma madrugada espectacular de trovoada e chuva...  
De facto não dei conta, os trovões (pelos vistos fortes) não me acordaram e só sei que choveu pelas poças de água na rua quando me levantei e fui à janela! 
Mais um dia de calor e muito afabado, cheio de poeira no céu. 26 graus e HR > 50%   
Esperemos que durante a tarde se reunam todas as condições para mais festa da boa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2017 às 11:51)

Por aqui com uma madrugada passada bem amena, vi-me obrigado a fechar a janela da rua, devido á claridade dos relâmpagos que não me deixavam dormir.
Notava-se que a trovoada estava longe porque não ouvi mais do que uns 2 ou 3 trovões fracos no meio de tantos relâmpagos, e eram raros os que se via a "rasgar" o céu devido ás nuvens que os encobriam.
O dia de hoje segue já amena.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (25 Mai 2017 às 11:56)

Boa tarde.Dia abafado por Almada.IPMA colocou todo o território sobre aviso amarelo.Mas pelas imagens de radar e satélite não estou muito esperançado.


----------



## homem do mar (25 Mai 2017 às 12:26)

boas por aqui mais um dia de calor dados de ontem mínima quase tropical de 19.8 e máxima do ano com 34.3 esta noite tive relâmpagos mas só se viam ao longe não ouvi nenhum ronco.
Por agora 30.1


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 13:48)

Boas!
A madrugada foi espetacular, como já foi aqui mencionado.
Acordei de repente mas não tinha bem a certeza se tinha ouvido um trovão ou não.
Resolvo ir à varanda da sala e eis que vejo um belo raio intra nuvem a sul. Foi lindo mesmo! 
O dia segue bem estável. Vamos ver se a previsão do gfs se concretiza e a instabilidade volta à noite. A máquina está sedenta!


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2017 às 13:48)

esta madrugada aqui nas Praias do Sado ainda choveu qualquer coisita, mas nada de trovoada, lá para os meus lados de Coruche muitas descargas, é sempre quando não estou lá


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2017 às 13:48)

*Acordou a meio da noite com um estrondo? Calma, foi um fenómeno “normal”*
Durante a madrugada desta quinta-feira, muitas pessoas foram acordados com a intensidade das descargas eléctricas.


https://www.publico.pt/2017/05/25/s...se-do-ruido-que-ouviu-durante-a-noite-1773412


----------



## vamm (25 Mai 2017 às 13:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Acordou a meio da noite com um estrondo? Calma, foi um fenómeno “normal”*
> Durante a madrugada desta quinta-feira, muitas pessoas foram acordados com a intensidade das descargas eléctricas.
> 
> 
> https://www.publico.pt/2017/05/25/s...se-do-ruido-que-ouviu-durante-a-noite-1773412


As pessoas já nem sabem o que é trovoada?!


----------



## *Marta* (25 Mai 2017 às 13:57)

vamm disse:


> As pessoas já nem sabem o que é trovoada?!



Acho que as pessoas se assustaram porque não contavam com isso. Eu fechei as janelas de casa era quase meia noite, estava o céu limpo, e fui surpreendida com trovoada perto das 4.30 da manhã. Tive mesmo de desligar o computador, uma vez que ainda estava a trabalhar, porque uma das descargas foi tão forte que mais parecia um sismo, que me abanou tudo... Pessoalmente já estava a contar que pudesse acontecer porque acompanho estas coisas, mas a maioria das pessoas acredito que tenha levado com um valente susto.


----------



## criz0r (25 Mai 2017 às 14:04)

Eu sinceramente, acabei de ver esse artigo e acho ridículo. Da maneira como abordaram a situação mais parece que se tratou de um fenómeno nunca antes visto ou algo divino.

Isto é o resultado de anos a fio sempre a sermos bombardeados pela comunicação social de um País solarengo, Tropical e em que nunca chove ou nunca troveja. Enfim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2017 às 14:06)

Mais um dia para destilar... Quando for a altura de ir para a praia, estou para ver se está tanto calor 

Não tenho nada de especial a reportar deste evento, a não ser o fortíssimo trovão que me acordou pelas 04:26. Depois disso, apenas _vi_ mais dois relâmpagos de esguelha pela janela, pois estava a escrever um post aqui no fórum


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2017 às 14:21)

*Que trovões foram estes que acordaram o país?*
Fortes trovoadas com trovões ruidosos acordaram pessoas a meio da noite em três pontos do país. Afinal o que aconteceu? Que trovões foram estes? As explicações do IPMA e as imagens.






No Twitter centenas de pessoas usaram o termo "trovoada" e "trovão" esta madrugada, para darem conta de "um estrondo" que as acordou


Várias pessoas acordaram esta madrugada com a trovoada que se registou em pelo menos três pontos do país. Em Lisboa, os bombeiros chegaram mesmo a ser chamados por causa de uma árvore que ardeu, no bairro de Alvalade. As redes sociais encheram-se rapidamente de _posts_ a dar conta de um enorme e estrondoso “trovão” e não demorou muito até começarem a ser publicadas as primeiras imagens.

Afinal o que é que aconteceu? Registaram-se esta madrugada três grandes focos de descargas elétricas no território português, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). Porto, Lisboa e a região Centro foram as mais atingidas pela trovoada e os vídeos e imagens que reunimos dão conta de uma noite de maio atípica em Portugal continental.

Afinal, o que distingue um raio de um relâmpago e de um trovão? Um raio é na verdade uma descarga elétrica atmosférica ou seja a libertação de energia na forma de eletricidade e ocorre tanto dentro das próprias nuvens, como entre nuvens diferentes. Com menos frequência, atinge o solo e ramifica-se. Os raios têm uma duração média de 0,2 segundos e atingem temperaturas na ordem dos 30,000º Celsius (em comparação, a superfície do Sol ronda os 5,500º Celsius).

A confusão gera-se quando falamos de relâmpagos e os trovões que se lhes seguem. Os clarões de luz que podemos observar olhando para o céu numa trovoada são na verdade enormes emissões de radiação eletromagnética e o termo cientificamente correto é relâmpago. Portanto, o trovão é apenas o som provocado por esta descarga elétrica (e ouve-se alguns segundos depois, o tempo da velocidade que demora a percorrer a atmosfera).

Isto quer dizer que o que acordou centenas de pessoas na madrugada desta quinta-feira foi de facto um trovão, ou vários, provocados pelas descargas elétricas registadas no continente (e não foram poucas como mostra o mapa disponível no site do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera).

Uma árvore chegou mesmo a ser atingida, pelas 22h35, provocando um “pequeno foco de incêndio” na zona de Alvalade, em Lisboa, “presumivelmente motivado por um raio” explica uma fonte do Serviço Nacional de Proteção Civil. As autoridades extinguiram “imediatamente” as chamas.

A situação desta madrugada é contudo “normal”, explica a meteoreologista Patrícia Gomes do IPMA ao Observador.

Apesar das temperaturas elevadas, estamos na primavera e é uma época de transição – uma altura do ano em que há muitas variações, tanto vamos ter dias com temperaturas mais baixas com situações de chuva e instabilidade como esta que ocorreu esta noite e que de resto vai ocorrer amanhã [sexta-feira].”


Várias pessoas passaram a manhã a contactar as autoridades sobre o fenómeno. “Muitas pessoas ligaram hoje. É normal nestas ocasiões. Seja granizo, trovoada, tornados… As pessoas ligam sempre” ou para dar conta de fenómenos nas localidades “ou para saberem mais, mas é normal”, confirma uma fonte do gabinete de comunicação do IPMA. “Sabemos que é uma massa de ar instável e que isso tem fenómenos associados ao longo de todo o dia de hoje”, acrescenta.
http://observador.pt/2017/05/25/que-trovoes-foram-estes-que-acordaram-o-pais/


----------



## david 6 (25 Mai 2017 às 15:47)

um amigo meu apanhou na zona do Couço, Coruche:


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2017 às 15:50)

Boa tarde!

O dia amanheceu com alguma névoa em Leiria que rapidamente dissipou e deu lugar a um dia com algum calor e poeira no céu.

Temperaturas entre os 24 e os 26ºC na estações online aqui na zona.


----------



## criz0r (25 Mai 2017 às 16:24)

Boas, por aqui dia enfadonho e desinteressante. Olhando ao satélite não se vislumbra nada de especial para as próximas horas.

De resto o Sol está ofuscado pela poeira africana.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Mai 2017 às 17:49)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a temperatura está nos 29.0°c e 44%HR. 
A máxima foi de 30.1°c pelas 17:26.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2017 às 18:01)

Esta madrugada filmei um pouco da trovoada, sem grande vista devido aos prédios da zona da Póvoa de S.Iria, e com baixa qualidade. Extraí estes dois grupos de _frames, _com um intervalo entre ambos de 1min 13 seg. É possível que algum seja da descarga quádrupla das *3:31:33 utc*  que terá atingido a área de *Carnaxide*. Não tenho no entanto grande certeza quanto ao minuto/segundo, há uma discrepância de algumas dezenas de segundos e que persiste mesmo depois da correcção do relógio da câmara, e também quanto à direcção e distância. Parece-me que o detector do IPMA não terá registado nenhuma destas descargas.

utc 3:30:32






























utc 3:31:45


----------



## trepkos (25 Mai 2017 às 18:04)

vamm disse:


> As pessoas já nem sabem o que é trovoada?!



É o que dá ter um pais onde nunca chove e e está sempre de praia, quando acontece algo diferente é um fenómeno do além.

Não é preciso recuar muito, nos anos 80 toda a gente refere que muita vez acordavam com sol e à hora de almoço já havia trovoadas em *MAIO *ou simplesmente à noite.

Agora é que exportamos o sol e o bom tempo e estamos no 4º ano de seca consecutivo e parece continuar, além que somos um povo demasiado parolo e dependente dos média e das suas parvoíces.

Essas noticias são simplesmente ridículas.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 19:06)

É interessante ver o quão à toa o GFS e o IPMA estão. Os modelos não acertaram uma única vez, neste evento, por aqui. 
Céu limpo e o vento vai soprando bem fraquinho. Não espero nada para a noite.


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Mai 2017 às 21:38)

Quanto a uma das descargas desta madrugada, em Lisboa, a do Parque das Nações, 146,7 kA, pelas 3h 25m (creio que foram 3 simultâneas) assustei-me.

Quando me deitei, o céu estava limpo e o havia calma. Fechei por completo o estore. De notar que o meu prédio está em obras de manutenção, havendo para o efeito andaimes. Não vi nenhum clarão, pois tinha o estore completamente fechado (por questão de segurança, devido aos andaimes).

De repente, acordo com aquele estrondo todo, e logo pensei numa derrocada dos andaimes. Depois de já bem acordado me dei conta que era (uma valente) trovoada. A tão desejada trovoada que tão longe tem andado.

Espero repetição para hoje à noite (ou em qualquer altura do dia)


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2017 às 21:53)

Esta manhã no Cabo da Roca.
Nevoeiro formou-se num instante, subiu arriba num ápice, espectacular.


Uma das pérolas da costa portuguesa...


picture upload sites
_______

Em certa parte até percebo o alarido em torno da forte DEA, talvez numa zona muita urbana o impacto seja mais agressivo.
Em Março de 2013,presenciei duas DEA de 220 kA e 243 kA no mesmo minuto, é algo medonho.


----------



## remember (25 Mai 2017 às 22:58)

Boas, mais um dia abafado, de manha então...
Máxima de 32,4ºC e mínima de 19,3ºC, temperatura actual igual à mínima da madrugada de hoje...
Realmente, trovoada era à uns anos atrás em que na zona onde morava ( São João da Talha) o barulho do trovão parecia que estava a rasgar algo... era faltas de luz sistematicamente e os Verões eram caracterizados por dias quentes, mas que facilmente se tornavam em amenos, com ventos fortes e trovoadas fortes também.... Lembro-me de haver dias em que trovejava com temperaturas a rondar os 40ºC e quando eram as secas, essas metiam respeito...
Quanto ao de hoje que me acordou eram umas 4h30m mais ou menos, mas estava muito longínquo...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 23:33)

Boas!
O ar marítimo vai entrando e o céu vai ficando nublado por nuvens baixas. 
Está bem frescote. 
Não me importava nada de acordar novamente com uma trovoada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Mai 2017 às 23:43)

Durante a noite houve o tal espetáculo e eu estava a dormir que nem uma pedra. 

Mínima tropical durante a noite, exatamente *20ºC*. Agora já baixaram dos 18ºC. 

Máxima rondou os *31ºC* outra vez.
Temperaturas de Agosto devem continuar.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Mai 2017 às 00:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O ar marítimo vai entrando e o céu vai ficando nublado por nuvens baixas.
> Está bem frescote.
> Não me importava nada de acordar novamente com uma trovoada.



Hoje acho que não temos essa sorte


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2017 às 00:34)

Aqui trovoada miragem como sempre...fiz hoje 200km para caçar e nada de trovoadas, enfim sorte so para alguns.. Já nao vejo trovoada decente faz 8 meses... Em Arraiolos apanhei por volta de 35℃ e em Setúbal a máxima foi de 30,1℃... 0,0mm mês para esquecer como todos os outros.


----------



## rafarodrigues (26 Mai 2017 às 03:13)

Por Caldas da Rainha tudo calmo.. brisa marítima com nebulosidade baixa.. resta aguardar o dia para saber como vai ser embora está me a meter curiosidade a nebulosidade alta que vem de oeste que pelo vistos ao chegar a península Ibérica vai começando a descarregar trovoada a oeste.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2017 às 04:27)

Hoje, surpreendentemente, estava assim, sob aviso amarelo:







é para adivinharem onde é...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mai 2017 às 07:14)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje, surpreendentemente, estava assim, sob aviso amarelo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pisão de Cima, e aquele pequeno cume junto a barragem da mula.
Serra de Sintra portanto.


----------



## criz0r (26 Mai 2017 às 09:51)

Bons dias,

A noite foi bem mais fresquinha com a entrada de ar marítimo ao fim da tarde, notava-se o capacete em formação na Serra de Sintra.

A manhã acordou da mesma forma, sigo com céu encoberto e vento razoavelmente frio.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2017 às 10:30)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Leiria temos nebulosidade baixa e densa, sem vento e temperaturas amenas na casa dos 19ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Mai 2017 às 11:03)

Bom dia.
A mínima desceu aos 16.8°c e neste momento sigo com 20.2°c e 77%HR. 
O Vento é quase inexistente.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (26 Mai 2017 às 11:05)

Boas

Mínima de 17,2ºC

Agora tempestade de palha e tempo ameno 20ºC


----------



## srr (26 Mai 2017 às 11:26)

Olhando a nebulosidade que se desloca e intensifica no sentido Algarve - Ribatejo ;

Parece me que a tarde promete actividade , que dizem os entendidos ?


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2017 às 11:36)

srr disse:


> Olhando a nebulosidade que se desloca e intensifica no sentido Algarve - Ribatejo ;
> 
> Parece me que a tarde promete actividade , que dizem os entendidos ?


Não me parece, é nebulosidade baixa e logo aí limita a convecção , talvez só mais no interior norte é que é esperada alguma actividade, mas veremos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mai 2017 às 19:34)

Estes dias de calor sabem bem com nebulosidade e algum vento, assim não levamos com os raios solares diretos. 

Máxima abaixo do previsto, rondou os* 24ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mai 2017 às 20:05)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem abafado, e marcado também por muita nebulosidade ao longo do dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2017 às 14:21)

O dia de hoje segue nublado, e algo fresco, é um óptimo dia para trabalhar na agricultura durante todo o dia.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mai 2017 às 19:35)

máxima de *26.1ºC*
minima: *13.2ºC*
actual de *24.1ºC*, 65% humidade e céu tipo "palha" tem sido um dia um bocado abafado
afinal agora já está totalmente encoberto, mas já se sente mais fresco


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2017 às 20:06)

Este final de dia faz parecer que as trovoadas andam a rondar, a ver vamos o dia de amanhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Mai 2017 às 21:19)

Máxima de *23ºC* e dia nublado.

Vamos quase nas 15 horas de luz solar e o pôr do Sol quase a chegar às 21h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2017 às 10:55)

O dia de começou começou com sol, mas rapidamente se encobriu pelas nuvens e assim permanece ainda, a manhã segue fresca e o céu está a começar a escurecer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2017 às 12:59)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui começou a chover bem agora. 1º vez nos últimos dias...


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2017 às 13:43)

Boas

Mínima de 18,3ºC

Dia de sol e palha no céu.. a mais de 15 dias que não acumula nada de precipitação aqui, dificilmente será hoje. Mes seco em que so se salvou devido a 2 dias mas sobretudo a 1 dia


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2017 às 13:46)

Este inicio de tarde segue com o céu escuro e ás vezes cai alguns pingos, mas para já nada de significante.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2017 às 14:04)

Boa tarde, já está perto da costa oeste uma linha de instabilidade. Não tem actividade eléctrica de momento.
Células mais a norte, Leiria e Coimbra.







O céu há minutos estava assim, aqui na Póvoa:


----------



## Candy (28 Mai 2017 às 14:32)

Peniche,
Já chegou e são pingos grossos para começar!
Vem acompanhada de algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2017 às 15:14)

já caiu uns pingos de manhã mas não passou disso, pelo radar não espero nada por umas horas, só ai mesmo no Litoral


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2017 às 15:25)

Aqui sol e palha e nem espero chuva!

21,3ºC e vento moderado a rajada máxima vai em 43km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2017 às 15:57)

Chove bastante no Estádio do Jamor... estou a ver na TV.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2017 às 16:09)

Chuvisca por aqui, vento de sul algo intenso. 

Dia bastante primaveril, temperatura ainda não passou dos *22ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2017 às 16:09)

E por aqui volta a chover bem...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2017 às 17:06)

Boas!
Vai chovendo fraco a moderado por aqui.
Já está tudo bem molhado.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Mai 2017 às 17:14)

Por aqui chuva moderada sempre dá para assentar o pó.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2017 às 17:35)

Que chuvada! 
Rajadas de vento bem fortes de sul.
Não estava à espera!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2017 às 17:55)

Aqui a chuva já passou e está um belo sol...


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2017 às 18:15)

tem chovido bem no Jamor, por aqui ainda nada, mas o céu totalmente encoberto e algum vento, espero ainda uns chuviscos daqui a pouco


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2017 às 18:18)

A espera dos pingos!! a ver se dá para acumular alguma coisa... 

20,2ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2017 às 18:22)

Já vai pingando


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2017 às 18:22)

3,3 mm por cá.
60 mm de acumulado mensal


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2017 às 18:31)

Grande chuvada neste momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2017 às 18:41)

Volta a chuva para surpresa minha...


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2017 às 18:42)

já caiu uns pingos, mas o melhor vem agora a seguir


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2017 às 18:59)

Palhaçada de frente..já passou acumulados 0,0mm ou seja nada..fechado o mês seco


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2017 às 19:03)

6,4 mm 
A somar


----------



## rafarodrigues (28 Mai 2017 às 19:08)

Aqui céu muito nublado a encoberto alternando agora não chove.. mas a cerca de 3 horas atrás choveu bem acompanhado de rajadas de vento.. Já vi boas formações para ocorrência de trovoadas só que não pega  será que durante a noite teremos alguma actividade eléctrica embora o cape seja tão fraquinho fica aqui a minha dúvida aguardemos.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2017 às 19:21)

A estacao de Ulgueira acumulou 16,3mm
O acumulado mensal ja vai em 99 mm excelente mês por lá.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2017 às 19:24)

chegou o melhorzito para aqui, chuvisca bem


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2017 às 19:24)

Chuva muito forte agora!


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2017 às 19:28)

Já caíram dois aguaceiros, rua molhada mas com acumulação escassa.
O céu mantém-se encoberto e o vento de sul, fraco, às vezes moderado.

16:35 utc, W






18:07 utc WNW





18:07 ENE


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2017 às 19:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva muito forte agora!


Chuva forte continua sem parar...


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2017 às 20:25)

Sempre molhou o chão mas o acumulado é 0,0mm...


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2017 às 20:32)

aqui ainda continua, por vezes engrossa um pouco, está a chover mais do que pensava que ia chover 

antes da chuva estava com 20ºC e pouco 22 acho e humidade a 60 e tal, agora vou com 18.8ºC e 80% humidade


----------



## david 6 (28 Mai 2017 às 20:37)

chove bem agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2017 às 21:28)

Por aqui caiu uma boa chuvada, que parou agora mesmo, ainda foi perto de 1 hora de aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2017 às 21:29)

Aqui continua a chover como se fosse inverno, e está fresco... este eco que se vê no radar parece que está aqui estacionado...


----------



## Brites (28 Mai 2017 às 21:37)

Começo a achar que o problema é da EDP pois no radar é só actividade eléctrica em Espanha e aqui e zero! Acho que vou trocar para EDESA!!!


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2017 às 22:08)

Acumulados hoje 0,2mm bem bom, não esperava tanto... 
18,3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mai 2017 às 22:24)

*6,1 mm*.
Este ar mais fresco e húmido é tão bom! 
Vamos ver se amanhã ainda chove mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2017 às 22:57)

Brutal, mais de* 10 mm *acumulados, não esperava tanto. 

Acumulado de Maio já vai 30 mm acima do normal, ainda bem!


----------



## Tufao André (29 Mai 2017 às 01:06)

Boa noite! 
Tive finalmente uma bela tarde de chuva por aqui, por vezes forte em alguns momentos  Não esperava tanto, foi uma agradável surpresa... Cenário muito semelhante ao vivido no estádio do Jamor, a escassos km daqui!!
Entre as 15h30 e as 20h (passagem da frente) acumularam-se * 10,3 mm!! *
Vento moderado a forte de S/SW a acompanhar, enfraquecendo para a noite. 
Máxima de apenas 21,1 graus

Por agora tudo calmo, sem chuva, mas céu muito nublado com 16,9 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2017 às 10:43)

Boas,

Por volta das 10:15 caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
Olhando mais para a frente, forte nortada a partir de Quinta Sexta, perfeitamente normal, começam agora os vendavais.Agora sim, entra a epoca que tenho vento realmente violento.  




images


----------



## Aspvl (29 Mai 2017 às 12:58)

Boa tarde!
Aguaceiro breve pela Alameda, apesar de nada se vislumbrar no radar.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2017 às 14:06)

aqui na Fajarda, caiu uns aguaceiros de madrugada e no inicio da manhã e desde ai nunca mais, teem passado ao lado, neste momento cai uns pingos grossos


----------



## david 6 (29 Mai 2017 às 19:21)

acumulado de *1.5mm*


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2017 às 13:01)

Boas!

O tempo está uma seca quase ninguém anda pelo forum! 

Aqui por Leiria tivemos uma manhã ensolarada mas amena e com algum vento. Neste momento temos temperaturas na casa dos 23ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Mai 2017 às 13:43)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> O tempo está uma seca quase ninguém anda pelo forum!
> 
> Aqui por Leiria tivemos uma manhã ensolarada mas amena e com algum vento. Neste momento temos temperaturas na casa dos 23ºC.



Seca mesmo. 
Nos últimos 4 dias só caíram 3mm de água


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mai 2017 às 18:45)

Boas,
Em Cascais sigo com 19ºC /20ºC

Segundo o modelo Arpege, Sábado já devo ter rajadas de 80 km/h.


----------



## criz0r (30 Mai 2017 às 23:17)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia foi marcado essencialmente por Nortada moderada.

O vento segue mais calmo agora com a temperatura em queda, 18,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2017 às 00:59)

Aqui reina o vendaval, vim agora da Malveira da Serra , incrível, vento muito forte. Como é normal, isto.está bem acima do previsto, nem o arpege la vai.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Mai 2017 às 09:54)

Bom dia. 
No dia 28 ainda acumulou 1.2 mm e mais 0.2 mm após a meia noite. 
Nesta noite a mínima desceu aos 16.1°c, agora sigo com 20.8°c e 73%HR. 
Espero o aumento habitual do vento por voltas das 14/15. 
Nada de novo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (31 Mai 2017 às 10:02)

Boas pessoal!

Manhã amena e muito cinzenta aqui em Leiria, estamos com temperaturas na ordem do 19ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2017 às 10:05)

Boas,

Nortada moderada a forte, com alguns episódios pontuais de forte nortada.
Sabado a tarde já não escapamos a nortada violenta, pelo menos mais generalizada em termos geográficos aqui no concelho, pois ontem à noite ja apanhei nortada desse grau na zona referida no post acima.
O arpege tem vindo aumentar o valor de rajada, neste momento já está nos 85 km/h.

*18,8ºC*
E capacete na serra, capacete esse que tão depressa não vai desaparecer.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2017 às 21:44)

Forte nortada.
Rajadas de 70/80 km/h certamente.
Aquelas acelerações loucas.


A estacao de referência segue com vento a 38 kmh e rajada máxima 70 km/h.
Ca em cima o cenário é mais agressivo.

Capacete da serra é imponente.


----------



## SnowMarta (2 Jun 2017 às 20:03)

Boa tarde , após algum tempo aqui estou eu de novo. Bem ontem registou-se aqui pela zona de Coruche 29.7ºC de máxima e 11.9ºC de mínima .  Hoje registou-se uma máxima 30.2ºC . Agora ao final da tarde tem-se registado rajadas na ordem dos 42.1 km/h. Agora até ao momento regista -se uma temperatura de 21.3ºC e com 67%  de humidade.


----------

